# Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2009



## AnDré (1 Out 2009 às 01:15)

Tópico que integra os seguimentos dos distritos de Portalegre, Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Manuel Brito (1 Out 2009 às 07:59)

Boas.
Por Faro:

Temperatura: 17ºC
Pressão: 1018HPa
Vento: 010º 03kt (Norte com 06km/h)
Céu: Limpo
Humidade: 90%

Até logo.


----------



## Kraliv (1 Out 2009 às 10:31)

Boas,


Viva a música! 



Manhã com alguma neblina e céu ligeiramente encoberto.

A mínima foi de 14.2 °C ( 07:42h). Neste momento 16,4ºC; 98% Humidade e Pressão 1020hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2009 às 20:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado até meio da manhã, ficando pouco nublado.

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 15.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2009 às 23:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,5 ºC (16h28)
Temperatura mínima = 17,6 ºC (05h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Subida moderada da pressão atmosférica, com o reforço anticiclonico e o predomínio de bom tempo, embora com alguma nebulosidade alta.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 26,5 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 17,6 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Manuel Brito (1 Out 2009 às 23:36)

Boas.
Por Faro termino assim:

Temperatura: 22ºC
Pressão: 1020Hpa
Humidade: 70%
Céu: Limpo
Vento: 330º 03kt (Norte/Noroeste com 06km/h)

Até amanhã


----------



## Kraliv (1 Out 2009 às 23:47)

Boas,



Extremos de hoje!!

Temperatura Mín:   14.2 °C ( 07:42) 

Temperatura Máx:  25.9 °C ( 16:24)


DADOS ACTUAIS

Temperatura: 19.5 °C

Ponto de orvalho:  7.9 °C     

Humidade: 47 %

Pressão: 1020.0 mb         

Velocidade do vento:  5.4 km/h       

Direcção do vento:  22°  NNE


----------



## Brunomc (2 Out 2009 às 00:04)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado [ nuvens altas ]

> vento fraco [ W ]

> 18.0ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (2 Out 2009 às 10:02)

Faro

Temperatura: 23ºC
Pressão: 1021HPa
Vento: 270º 03kt (oeste com 06km/h)
Humidade: 58%
Céu: Limpo


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2009 às 18:16)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,5 ºC (15h22)
Temperatura mínima = 15,3 ºC (06h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,5 ºC (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 15,3 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Manuel Brito (2 Out 2009 às 23:40)

Boa noite.
Por Faro:

Temperatura: 23ºC
Pressão: 1019HPa
Humidade: 47%
Céu: Limpo
Vento: 330º 06kt (Norte/Noroeste com 12km/h)

Até amanhã


----------



## Manuel Brito (3 Out 2009 às 09:44)

Boas.
Por Faro:

Temperatura: 24ºC
Pressão: 1019HPa
Humidade: 48%
Céu: Limpo
Vento: 340º 04kt (Norte/Noroeste com 08km/h)


----------



## Kraliv (3 Out 2009 às 15:44)

Boas,



Tarde agradável convidando ao passeio 


Temperatura mínima esta manhã,15.7 °C ( 08:16) .

Registo actual da temperatura 28ºC que é a máxima até ao momento; Humidade 30%; Pressão 1018hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2009 às 22:18)

Alandroal: Temperaturas de hoje entre os 15 ºC e os 29,5 ºC; neste momento estão 22,5 ºC.


----------



## Manuel Brito (3 Out 2009 às 23:01)

Boa noite.
Por Faro termina assim:

Temperatura: 21ºC
Humidade: 79%
Pressão: 1018HPa
Vento: 280º 05kt (Oeste com 10km/h)
Céu: Limpo

Até amanhã.


----------



## Brunomc (4 Out 2009 às 00:58)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 18.5ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (4 Out 2009 às 10:15)

Bom dia.
Por Faro:

Temperatura: 25ºC
Vento: variavel 02kt (variavel 04km/h)
Humidade: 70%
Pressão: 1017HPa
Céu: Limpo.

E chuva 0!


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2009 às 18:27)

Alandroal: Temperaturas hoje entre os 18 ºC e os 31,5 ºC; neste momento estão 28,5 ºC 

*Hoje a temperatura subiu moderadamente.*


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 20:18)

Por Olhão estão 25ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2009 às 22:09)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,1 ºC (14h49)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *29,1 ºC* (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 15,3 ºC (dia 2 e dia 3).


----------



## Manuel Brito (4 Out 2009 às 23:00)

Boa noite.
Em Faro e para terminar o dia:

Temperatura: 21ºC
Pressão: 1016HPa
Vento: 280º 06kt (Oeste com 12km/h)
Céu: Limpo
Humidade: 95%

Até amanhã espero que com chuva...


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Out 2009 às 23:12)

Boa noite a todos hoje excepcionalmente a reportar a partir do alto de São Miguel em Sousel. A tarde ficou marcada pelo vento moderado com rajadas de Oeste embora a temperatura tenha chegado aos 30 graus em Monforte. Agora a noite está bastante mais fresca e o céu está a encobrir lentamente não por cirros... Costumam estar associadas ao início de instabilidade. Até amanhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2009 às 23:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 25.6ºC
mínima: 16.7ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Out 2009 às 02:02)

V.R.S.A.

Humidade a bater nos 97%  

18.2ºC

Céu algo nublado devido ao forte nevoeiro que se vai instalando progressivamente...

Á muito que já não via nevoeiro por estas bandas 

É de se salientar que está tudo molhado lá fora como tivesse estado a chuver murrinha...


----------



## Manuel Brito (5 Out 2009 às 09:56)

Bom dia.
Por Faro estamos assim:

Temperatura: 20ºC
Pressão: 1016HPa
Humidade: 100%
Vento: 090º 04kt (Este com 08km/h)
Visibilidade: 3500m
Céu: Nuvens dispersas a 122m e neblusidade descontínua a 183m
Condições: Neblina

Lá a ver no que isto dá.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2009 às 13:03)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado por nuvens altas e assim deve continuar chuva onde irá cair, aqui não será certamente.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Out 2009 às 14:26)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 25.5ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (5 Out 2009 às 16:09)

Boas.
Actualização ao tempo em Faro:

Temperatura: 24º
Humidade: 79%
Pressão: 1015HPa
Vento: 160º 05kt (Sul-sueste com 10km/h)
Visibilidade: > 10km
Céu: Algumas nuvens a 1067m e neblusidade descontínua a 2743m


----------



## Brunomc (5 Out 2009 às 16:13)

aqui por Vendas Novas ainda não choveu..o céu encontra-se encoberto e o vento fraco a moderado..a pouco estava com uma temperatura de 25.5¤C


----------



## Levante (5 Out 2009 às 16:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu nublado por nuvens altas e assim deve continuar chuva onde irá cair, aqui não será certamente.



Vizinho algarvio, haja esperança! (se bem que também não acredito em nada de especial )
Depois de uma madrugada e inicio de manha com nevoeiro (rarissimo, nao me lembro da ultima... ), vento variável, quase em calma, 24º e 78% de humidade


----------



## Aurélio (5 Out 2009 às 17:26)

Por aqui tb já se aproxima mais uma bela tarde de sol 

Amanha espero outra ... e quarta outra ... e quinta outra .. !!


----------



## ecobcg (5 Out 2009 às 19:21)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui está um tempo muito húmido, com a humidade nos 85% neste momento, com 22ºC de temperatura.

O céu está nublado, mas por nuvens baixas e que não trazem água nenhuma.
Na noite passada hove o regresso do nevoeiro, que também já não se via por aqui há algum tempo, com uma humidade máxima de 97%.

De resto, nada de interessante a referir...


----------



## trepkos (5 Out 2009 às 19:43)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e com uma brisa fresca de destacar que não caiu pinga de água do céu, como de resto não cai à não sei quantos meses, eu pergunto, chuva? qué isso?


----------



## Brunomc (5 Out 2009 às 19:43)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu encoberto / aguaceiros fracos

> vento fraco

> 22.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (5 Out 2009 às 19:47)

ainda não choveu nada de jeito..so mesmo morrinha 

nem dá pra molhar a estrada..


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Out 2009 às 19:58)

Cá estão umas fotos ao início da tarde, no alto de São Miguel, em Sousel, na direcção Oeste:

Por esta hora estavam 29ºC e vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Out 2009 às 20:10)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui algumas nuvens neste momento, sendo o dia marcado por ceu muito nublado e a madrugada com forte nevoeiro...

Mais do mesmo ou seja nada 

E a TS Grace lá continua rumo á Irlanda.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Out 2009 às 20:53)

a frente quase no fim e eu nem a estrada tenho molhada..

agora é esperar pela formação de celulas no pós frontal..


----------



## trepkos (5 Out 2009 às 21:10)

Brunomc disse:


> a frente quase no fim e eu nem a estrada tenho molhada..
> 
> agora é esperar pela formação de celulas no pós frontal..



Muito vocês sonham


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Out 2009 às 21:16)

Brunomc disse:


> a frente quase no fim e eu nem a estrada tenho molhada..
> 
> agora é esperar pela formação de celulas no pós frontal..



Brunomc... nos não vamos ser afectados (ou muito pouco) por  esta frente mas sim outra, a segunda que nos irá afectar...

Ou seja, depois de amanha...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2009 às 21:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,9 ºC (15h50)
Temperatura mínima = 19,2 ºC (07h31)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Céu nublado e chuva fraca ao final da tarde. O vento moderado de sul manteve a temperatura muito alta.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 15,3 ºC (dia 2 e dia 3).


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2009 às 22:22)

Levante disse:


> Vizinho algarvio, haja esperança! (se bem que também não acredito em nada de especial )
> Depois de uma madrugada e inicio de manha com nevoeiro (rarissimo, nao me lembro da ultima... ), vento variável, quase em calma, 24º e 78% de humidade



A última vez de nevoeiro foi no mês de Junho, portanto não há assim tanto tempo, e em Junho tivemos 2 dias.
Eu tenho alguma esperança basta veres a minha previsão para amanhã e 4ªfeira.

Bom, por aqui, está tudo dito, dia igual a tantos outros.

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 15.6ºC


----------



## Kraliv (5 Out 2009 às 23:43)

Dia de céu nublado com ligeiras abertas e alguns pingos (2 ou 3 ) no final da tarde.


Extremos registados hoje 5 de Outubro de 2009 pelo MeteoRedondo

Mínima: 16.3 °C ( 07:14) 

Máxima: 28.0 °C ( 15:01)


----------



## Levante (5 Out 2009 às 23:47)

Eu bem disse que isto podia haver surpresas... a Isabel acaba de pingar por aqui


----------



## Brunomc (5 Out 2009 às 23:49)

ha agora uma celula perto de sines...


quero chuva


----------



## YuRiSsS (6 Out 2009 às 00:33)

Por Montemor-o-Novo já chove uns aguaceiros....


----------



## frederico (6 Out 2009 às 02:49)

Levante disse:


> Eu bem disse que isto podia haver surpresas... a Isabel acaba de pingar por aqui




O radar de Sevilha mostra uns pingos aí no Algarve


----------



## Brunomc (6 Out 2009 às 09:02)

Bom Dia 

manhã de céu muito nublado e vento fraco..

a pouco estava com 20.0ºC 

por volta das 2h da manhã passou por aqui uma celula que deixou uns aguaceiros moderados a fortes 

finalmente vi as primeiras poças de água


----------



## Manuel Brito (6 Out 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia.
Por Faro:

Temperatura: 23ºC
Humidade: 95%
Pressão: 1017HPa
Vento: 140º 06kt (Sudeste com 12km/h)
Céu: Nuvens dispersas a 213m, nuvens dispersas a 610m e neblusidade descontínua a 2743m
Visibilidade: > 10km

A visibilidade vai baixar pelo que já aferi com a meteorologia do aeroporto, a base das nuvens está muito baixa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2009 às 12:33)

frederico disse:


> O radar de Sevilha mostra uns pingos aí no Algarve





Levante disse:


> Eu bem disse que isto podia haver surpresas... a Isabel acaba de pingar por aqui



Se calhar, foi o vizinho de cima que estava a regar as flores e caiu algumas pingas em cima de ti.
Vou é para a praia, estão 26ºC. Viva o Verão, há-de ser Natal e o pessoal na praia a apanhar sol..  Mesmo que viesse um furacão em direcção ao Algarve morria mesmo à porta.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Out 2009 às 13:00)

por aqui tenho céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco...

a pouco cairam uns aguaceiros moderados a fortes  era ai 12h30


----------



## Levante (6 Out 2009 às 13:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se calhar, foi o vizinho de cima que estava a regar as flores e caiu algumas pingas em cima de ti.
> Vou é para a praia, estão 26ºC. Viva o Verão, há-de ser Natal e o pessoal na praia a apanhar sol..  Mesmo que viesse um furacão em direcção ao Algarve morria mesmo à porta.



 Grande desgraça, 1 minuto de chuva fraquissima, nem deu para sentir o cheiro a terra, uns 0,1mm no máximo 
Tás a brincar vizinho algarvio, mas a partir de 6a vais ver a malta a rumar à praia... este ano começou em Março acaba em Novembro. 
Mas calma, não desesperemos, a ver se Isabel ainda verte umas gotas


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2009 às 13:27)

Parece que já chegou aqui o Inverno, céu muito nublado, vento moderado a forte com rajadas e muitassss células.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Out 2009 às 13:32)

> Parece que já chegou aqui o Inverno, céu muito nublado, vento moderado a forte com rajadas e muitassss células.



finalmente 

fui agora ver o sat24..mas que bela frente que ai vem


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2009 às 13:44)

O que mais me está a chatear é dever apanhar a frente quando for trabalhar amanhã às 6 da manhã, mas se calhar nem chove.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Out 2009 às 13:57)

> O que mais me está a chatear é dever apanhar a frente quando for trabalhar amanhã às 6 da manhã, mas se calhar nem chove.



sim é possivel que não chova grande coisa..


----------



## Levante (6 Out 2009 às 14:05)

trepkos disse:


> Parece que já chegou aqui o Inverno, céu muito nublado, vento moderado a forte com rajadas e muitassss células.



Inverno!?!?  Isto está tropical à força toda com o fluxo de sul, junto ao mar sol, 5km mais acima e condensa tudo na serra. O GFS não nos dá nada, apenas o NGP é o único "generoso" com alguma coisa a entrar por Sagres, deixando aqui uns restos...  Haja esperança!
26º, 80% de humidade, vento SSE 20 km/h  (Inverno... )


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Out 2009 às 14:09)

Levante disse:


> Inverno!?!?  Isto está tropical à força toda com o fluxo de sul, junto ao mar sol, 5km mais acima e condensa tudo na serra. O GFS não nos dá nada, apenas o NGP é o único "generoso" com alguma coisa a entrar por Sagres, deixando aqui uns restos...  Haja esperança!
> 26º, 80% de humidade, vento SSE 20 km/h  (Inverno... )



Haja esperança...

Espreita aqui:

http://www.lightningwizard.com/maps/


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2009 às 14:24)

Por aqui está insuportável, muito calor, muito abafado e uma humidade elevada, estão 30 graus, puramente tropical.

Abocado reparei bem e vi uns tucanos e uns Indios( amazónia )


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2009 às 15:11)

Parece que abriram as torneiras, chove, chove e chove mais


----------



## Brunomc (6 Out 2009 às 16:57)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 24.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2009 às 17:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas.

Máxima: 26.1ºC
mínima: 20.0ºC (1ª mínima tropical em Outubro)
actual: 25.7ºC

Existe um provérbio: "Se as andorinhas partirem em Outubro, seca tudo". Ainda hoje vi andorinhas se elas partirem este mês, vai ser desgraça total.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Out 2009 às 17:21)

Bem...acho que vou ter que me contentar com os 0,6mm que acumularam hoje!!! Pelas imagens de satélite, parece que a acção principal vai fugir toda ao Algarve!!!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2009 às 17:35)

Tenham calma ainda estamos a 6 de Outubro !!

Ainda muito AA temos pela frente, antes de chegar o tempo de chuva !!

Além disso é perfeitamente normal este AA que vai chegar porque depois das primeiras chuvas(  ) vem sempre o AA para cima de nós e depois na ultima semana é que normalmente chove.
Esta noite ainda vai chover bem algures no sul !!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Out 2009 às 17:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,3 ºC (15h26)
Temperatura mínima = 19,5 ºC (04h49)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Alternância de períodos de céu muito nublado e períodos de sol. Aguaceiros fracos e dispersos. Vento moderado do quadrante sul.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 15,3 ºC (dia 2 e dia 3).


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2009 às 18:00)

Esta depressão fez a sua primeira vitima... a minha carteira, tive de mudar as escovas ao carro que depois de tanto tempo de deserto estragaram-se 

Por aqui a tarde tem sido marcada por aguaceiros moderados a fortes vento moderado a forte e muitas, muitas nuvens tem estado muito abafado.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Out 2009 às 19:23)

atenção pessoal do Algarve..

está uma celula a vir de SW


----------



## HotSpot (6 Out 2009 às 19:34)

Aqui está ela:


----------



## redragon (6 Out 2009 às 20:00)

Bem...parece que o nosso alentejo vai continuar seco...o IM acabou de retirar o aviso de chuva forte...


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2009 às 20:06)

redragon disse:


> Bem...parece que o nosso alentejo vai continuar seco...o IM acabou de retirar o aviso de chuva forte...



Isso já se sabia, vai chover mas o que vai chover não vai chegar para a seca abismal que temos, o litoral vai apanhar a 'festa' toda.


----------



## Lightning (6 Out 2009 às 20:17)

redragon disse:


> Bem...parece que o nosso alentejo vai continuar seco...o IM acabou de retirar o aviso de chuva forte...



Não, cliquem no mapa dos avisos em ponto pequeno e verão que o IM acabou de lançar ainda mais avisos, estando agora portugal de lés a lés preenchido.


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2009 às 20:19)

Precisamos mesmo de chuva mas a chuva em demasia vai causar problemas, devido a esgotos entupidos, falta de ordenamento, lixo nas ruas etc, enfim..


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2009 às 20:24)

Vi o Sat24 aquela pequena célula que falavam em pouco cresceu tanto que já quase é do tamanho do Algarve e deve estar mesmo a entrar aqui no Algarve ... mesmo, mesmo ... deve começar a chover a qualquer momento

http://sat24.com


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2009 às 20:25)

A célula a sul do Barlavento se passar na Serra de Monchique vai deixar muita água, situação potencialmente perigosa dada a muito humidade que existe na atmosfera


----------



## Levante (6 Out 2009 às 20:27)

Brunomc disse:


> atenção pessoal do Algarve..
> 
> está uma celula a vir de SW



 e não é pequena! Bela menina! Malta do barlavento aproveitem que essa tá mesmo aí à porta e deve vir carregada de aparato eléctrico! 
Por cá vamos ver se chega alguma coisa dessa célula ainda em actividade ou se se forma outra mais localmente que nos atinja em cheio... 
23ºC, 94% humidade, vento S fraco 13km/h
Isto promete! Nowcasting!


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2009 às 20:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aqui tb já se aproxima mais uma bela tarde de sol
> 
> Amanha espero outra ... e quarta outra ... e quinta outra .. !!



O Algarve vai levar com uns lindos raios de luar 

Agora a sério espero que chova bastante...


----------



## Levante (6 Out 2009 às 20:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Vi o Sat24 aquela pequena célula que falavam em pouco cresceu tanto que já quase é do tamanho do Algarve e deve estar mesmo a entrar aqui no Algarve ... mesmo, mesmo ... deve começar a chover a qualquer momento
> 
> http://sat24.com



Tanto nos queixámos...Querem ver que a Isabel nos vai "enganar"?!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2009 às 20:37)

A célula supostamente não devia estar pelo menos um bocadinho aqui por cima de mim, devia estar a chover ou trovejar .. não 

EDIT: Figura-me ouvir trovões ao longe ... serão mesmo, ou estarei a ficar maluco !!


----------



## Levante (6 Out 2009 às 20:41)

Não estás não, já vi vários relâmpagos. Não são muito nitidos dada a humidade tirar muita visibilidade. Mas ela tá aqui à porta, a qualquer altura temos animação.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2009 às 20:46)

A ultima imagem do Sat24 diz-me que está aqui em cima de mim e daqui a nada já passou mas chuva nem vê-la !!

Imagem do Sat24 foi ás 19h45 

Os trovões existem a chuva não


----------



## ecobcg (6 Out 2009 às 20:50)

Aqui por Lagoa ainda não há nada! Cairam umas pingas nos últimos minutos (0,4mm), mas nada de mais, nem relâmpagos se vêem para já!


----------



## redragon (6 Out 2009 às 20:52)

vamos ver o que se vai passar aki por elvas....


----------



## Brunomc (6 Out 2009 às 20:53)

> A ultima imagem do Sat24 diz-me que está aqui em cima de mim e daqui a nada já passou mas chuva nem vê-la !!
> 
> Imagem do Sat24 foi ás 19h45
> 
> Os trovões existem a chuva não




pode tar em cima de ti mas o centro da célula não..



por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco..está tudo calmo


----------



## Levante (6 Out 2009 às 20:54)

Aurélio eu acho que a última imagem é das 20.45!
Por aqui vi uns relâmpagos e nada mais. Era bom que o radar de Loulé estivesse a funcionar. Parece que mais uma vez ficou tudo no mar... Mas o cape é favorável, atrás desta podem formar-se outras células mais proximas da costa o suficiente pa chegar aqui em força


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2009 às 20:55)

os trovões nem são nada de especial .. muito fracos mesmo, creio que a chuva deve ter sido muito localizada e creio mesmo que a célula já deve ter passado ou estar a passar mesmo !!

Contudo atendendo a que se encontra em formação ainda deve largar boa chuvada no Alentejo porque aqui temos um escudo protector que teima em quebrar 

Eu não entendo o tempo deles 21h45 ( 19h45 UTC) !!
Creio que 19h45 UTC é a nossa hora ....


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 21:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu não entendo o tempo deles 21h45 ( 19h45 UTC) !!
> Creio que 19h45 UTC é a nossa hora ....



No horário de verão, 19h45 UTC são as nossas 20h45 que são as 21h45 de Espanha, França, Alemanha, etc...

No horário de inverno, as 19h45 UTC são as nossas 19h45 e as 20h45 de Espanha, França, Alemanha, etc...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2009 às 21:05)

Obrigado ... André !!

Já nem ouço os trovões nem ao longe e como a célula estava evoluindo extremamente rápido já deve ter passado de vez e por aqui largou 0,00000000000000000000 mm !!

Contudo existem condições para que se formem mais e alguém essencialmente no Alto Alentejo vai levar com ela em cheio pois coitadinha formou-se tão rápido que nem largou pinga de chuva aqui !!

EDIT: Pela ultima imagem de satélite 21h !! (Agora sim )
Parece que a tal célula afinal vai parar ao Sotavento e aparentemente não deve sofrer mais alterações ... enquanto que a frente ou linha de instabilidade está entrando no litoral oeste e aproximando-se do sul .. contudo o seu desenvolvimento é muito mais pronunciado a norte de sines !!


----------



## sandra santos (6 Out 2009 às 21:13)

Por aqui borrifa um pouco e mais nada,ve se relampagos ao longe mais para o litoral mas ouvi los nada..


----------



## rozzo (6 Out 2009 às 21:14)

Não se deixem enganar pelo IV!

As células como essa junto ao Algarve parecem muito maiores do que são os núcleos de chuva na verdade.
O que se vê a expandir enorme e a ocupar uma grande área é simplesmente a bigorna! Só com o radar se consegue sim ver onde está a acção por baixo dela...

Aliás, pelo IV, já parece que vai grande temporal a caminho de VRSA e nem perto disso, é só a bigorna que com tanto shear e vento em altitude se despegou e vai nessa direcção.. Se virem o radar, a célula, provavelmente a morrer já, estava a entrar a W de Faro ainda...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2009 às 21:19)

Sim os trovões ouvem-se mas são muito fracos ... deve ser a bigorna, o radar mostra os pingos que a Sandrinha  de Lagoa relata ....
Um pontinho vermelho de chuva e mai nada !!

A actividade junto á costa do Algarve está a aumentar .... mas isto não deve render grande coisa, a não ser uns aguceiros isolados !


----------



## Manuel Brito (6 Out 2009 às 21:25)

Bem enorme festival de trovoada agora falta a chuva.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Out 2009 às 21:26)

Por aqui chove novamente e já se vêem relâmpagos.... embora estejam mais a SE daqui!!! pessoal do sotavento...ela vai ai!!!!


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2009 às 21:34)

Quem diria que a célula mais intensa iria ser no Algarve. Parece deslocar-se para o interior agora. Se calhar vai ser a Serra do Caldeirão a levar com a água toda.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 21:37)

A estação do wunderground de Albufeira registou 8,6mm nos últimos 5 minutos!!


----------



## Redfish (6 Out 2009 às 21:39)

Eu estou mesmo junto ao Caldeirão a NE, mts relampagos e alguns trovões mas só uns pingos por enquanto.

A Serra de Tavira é que deve estar um espectaculo.

Contudo está por aqui um calor daqueles


----------



## Brunomc (6 Out 2009 às 21:42)

por aqui continua o céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado..tenho 21.5¤C


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2009 às 21:44)

AnDré disse:


> A estação do wunderground de Albufeira registou 8,6mm nos últimos 5 minutos!!




Não tanto pela quantidade em si, mas também pelo local é espantoso!


----------



## Brunomc (6 Out 2009 às 21:53)

a temperatura subiu agora para os 22.0¤C


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 21:54)

AnDré disse:


> A estação do wunderground de Albufeira registou 8,6mm nos últimos 5 minutos!!



Já vai em 13mm.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Out 2009 às 21:56)

AnDré disse:


> Já vai em 13mm.



Aqui tão perto...e ao mesmo tempo tão longe!!!
No Sitio das Fontes acumulei hoje 1,8mm, enquanto que aqui na cidade de Lagoa acumulou 2,2mm (estes 2,2mm na sua maioria neste aguaceiro que caiu há minutos!!). O Sotavento que aproveite!!

Esperemos pelo resto da noite...


----------



## Levante (6 Out 2009 às 22:03)

Tá mau isto...começou por se ver aparato eléctrico a SW quando a célula entrou pela costa na zona de Albufeira suponho, há pouco ainda vi uns relampagos mesmo aqui por cima de Olhão, mas nada, nem ráios, trovões muito fracos, chuva nem uma gota. "Trovoada seca" foi o que se viu por aqui. Pouca sorte, alguma há-de passar por cá.
23ºC, 94% humidade, o vento S moderado, 18km/h


----------



## Brunomc (6 Out 2009 às 22:05)

cá está a imagem de radar das 21h30


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2009 às 22:24)

Pois daqui de Faro (cidade) só vi alguns relâmpagos muito ao longe, nem som das trovoadas e ausência total de precipitação. A noite está tranquila embora o céu esteja encoberto. A humidade do ar é muito elevada...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2009 às 22:35)

Em Albufeira, o que caiu foi chuva torrencial a ajudar ao vento e trovoada bem forte e caiu algum granizo, assim como começou acabou de repente.

Vi um relampago perto da rotunda do hospital em Faro, em Olhão não vi nada. O estudo anti-chuva funciona na perfeição.


----------



## Teles (6 Out 2009 às 22:49)




----------



## Manuel Brito (6 Out 2009 às 22:49)

0.6mm acumulados apesar de ainda n ter alterado a assinatura


----------



## ecobcg (6 Out 2009 às 22:51)

Pelas imagens de radar e satélite, o Algarve fica-se por aqui quanto a chuva e trovoada! Não parece vir assim nada de interessante para as próximas horas...talvez amanhã...


----------



## Levante (6 Out 2009 às 22:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Albufeira, o que caiu foi chuva torrencial a ajudar ao vento e trovoada bem forte e caiu algum granizo, assim como começou acabou de repente.
> 
> Vi um relampago perto da rotunda do hospital em Faro, em Olhão não vi nada. O estudo anti-chuva funciona na perfeição.



Tavas lá Algarvio?! 
Por aqui a miséria de sempre, houve vários relampagos mas ráios e trovões nada.
23ºC 100% de humidade, vento S 15 km/h


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2009 às 22:59)

Levante disse:


> Tavas lá Algarvio?!
> Por aqui a miséria de sempre, houve vários relampagos mas ráios e trovões nada.
> 23ºC 100% de humidade, vento S 15 km/h



Não estava lá, mas ligaram-me a avisar.


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2009 às 22:59)

Agreste disse:


> Pois daqui de Faro (cidade) só vi alguns relâmpagos muito ao longe, nem som das trovoadas e ausência total de precipitação. A noite está tranquila embora o céu esteja encoberto. A humidade do ar é muito elevada...



Edit (22:35): Caiu um aguaceiro que durou 5 min... voltou a noite tranquila...


----------



## Kraliv (6 Out 2009 às 23:05)

Boas,



Dia de treta aqui pelo alentejo central!


A mínima registada hoje foi, 18.0 °C ( 03:03), quanto à máxima foi aos 26.5 °C ( 17:09).

O vento foi ainda aos 46.8 Km/h ( 14:38)


Destaque também paras as 2 gotas (ou seriam 3!!??) que caíram aqui pelo quintal 



Temperatura actual 21ºC; Humidade 88%; Pressão 1017hPa


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2009 às 23:44)

Voces aí do Norte (Vince) dizem que tivemos a melhor célula, só que as aparências enganam pois essa célula neste momento já vai no Alentejo e apenas no seu centro ou algo parecido rendeu chuva (sem ser chuviscos). Na serra do Caldeirão tb o mesmo e no Sotavento embora parecesse pela imagem que o Vince disponibilizou !!
É completamente, pois a célula era muito bonita .... mas só tinha beleza pois chuva nem vê-la !!


----------



## Levante (7 Out 2009 às 00:25)

Acabou de chover qualquer coisa por aqui, pouco mas já veio o cheiro a terra molhada.  Pela imagem de satélite ve-se a frente a entrar. Penso que só no pós frontal poderá haver algo de relevante por aqui.


----------



## YuRiSsS (7 Out 2009 às 00:58)

Acham que vamos ter alguma animação aqui para o SUL ? Mais propriamente para o distrito de évora ?

Cumps,


----------



## Manuel Brito (7 Out 2009 às 08:21)

Bom dia.
Então o dia começa assim em Faro:

Temperatura: 23ºC
Pressão: 1016Hpa
Humidade: 95%
Vento: 190º 10kt (Sul com 20km/h)
Visibilidade: > 10km
Céu: nuvens dispersas a uma altitude de 213 metros e nuvens dispersas a uma altitude de 762 metros


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2009 às 09:12)

Radar:


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2009 às 09:19)

Pois por aqui nem deu para molhar a rua sequer, nem apagar o pó !!

Nada que não estivesse já á espera !!
Contudo até ás 18h ainda pode cair qualquer coisa !!


----------



## Kraliv (7 Out 2009 às 09:50)

Céu nublado...blá, blá, blá e ainda NÂO choveu nada de nada por aqui 

Só vejo os grandes escuros passarem ao lado 


A temperatura mínima foi de 20ºC e neste momento sigoi com 20,3ºC e 68% de humidade


----------



## Kraliv (7 Out 2009 às 10:09)

Última Hora  


30s de precipitação  

Mas para a zona do Alandroal e Elvas vai de certeza chover mais.


http://www.meteoredondo.com/cam/live.jpg


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2009 às 10:55)

Bom dia,

Por aqui tem chovido bem e de forma constante desde as 06h30 aproximadamente. Para já, acumulei no Sitio das Fontes uns belos 20mm. Não é muito, mas é melhor que nada!
Vamos ver como corre o resto do dia. Para já, céu totalmente nublado e continua a chover, temperatura nos 20,6ºC e humidade nos 96%.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2009 às 11:01)

Pode ser que venha qualquer coisinha para aqui para ver se isto cai alguma coisa ... mas 20 mm em Lagoa estou impressionado !!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2009 às 11:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Pode ser que venha qualquer coisinha para aqui para ver se isto cai alguma coisa ... mas 20 mm em Lagoa estou impressionado !!



 E continua a chover bem neste momento!!


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2009 às 11:13)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco a moderado

> 22.5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2009 às 11:18)

Bem...que grande aguaceiro que cai neste momento!!!


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2009 às 11:35)

sim vejo pelo satélite e ainda é uma mancha bem comprida que na tua zona deve demorar cerca de 45 minutos a passar !!
Cerca das 14h00 a linha de instabilidade deve passar aqui !!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2009 às 11:40)

E já vai com 28,6mm acumulados.


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2009 às 12:06)

entre as 8h e as 9h 30.9mm em castro verde
neste momento a linha de instabilidade cruza  o extremo SE do pais, a SE do eixo setubal-portalegre causando aguaceiros fortes.
nas proximas horas uma outra linha delocar-se-ha para leste lentamente podendo afectar a AML e o litoral centro e norte a norte de sines/setubal durante a tarde ou inicio da noite.
nas zonas montanhosas do interior devido ao efeito de barreira de condensaçao formam-se neste momento celulas bastante intensas.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 12:31)

Na última hora 16,6mm em Mértola!

O sul a apanhar também uma boa dose de chuva!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2009 às 12:41)

AnDré disse:


> Na última hora 16,6mm em Mértola!
> 
> O sul a apanhar também uma boa dose de chuva!



Que estranho esse valor de 5,1mm em Portimão, quando logo ao lado, no Sitio das Fontes, já vou com 31,8mm acumulados!!
O Rio Arade deve estar a servir de barreira para a chuva...fica toda do lado de cá!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2009 às 12:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Pode ser que venha qualquer coisinha para aqui para ver se isto cai alguma coisa ... mas 20 mm em Lagoa estou impressionado !!



Deve chover tanto, como eu vou à lua amanhã. 0 mm Viva o tampão do sotavento.
Ontem à noite, ainda abriu a torneira mas fechou logo nem deu para contar, mas sim para sujar o carro todo.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2009 às 12:49)

Eco ... o que o Andre mostrou é apenas o resultado de um hora de precipitação e tu tens 31.6 mm acumulados desde que começou a chover !!

Aqui o Sotavento ainda está esperando ... mas esperando sentado para não cair


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2009 às 12:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Deve chover tanto, como eu vou à lua amanhã. 0 mm Viva o tampão do sotavento.
> Ontem à noite, ainda abriu a torneira mas fechou logo nem deu para contar, mas sim para sujar o carro todo.



Já não chega de choradinho...em cada post é sempre a mesma conversa...

Ecobcg: Os 5,1 mm de Portimão são só do período das 10 às 11h locais.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2009 às 12:55)

Nem tinha reparado que o Algarve e o Alentejo estava em alerta Laranja


----------



## redragon (7 Out 2009 às 13:16)

sorte a vossa...aqui por Elvas n passa de uma chuvinha de nada....e irregular


----------



## Levante (7 Out 2009 às 13:22)

Penso que não se tratam de choradinhos, limitamo-nos a relatar os factos do respectivo local...
O facto é que continuamos às secas.
Vai agora entrar uma nova célula por Portimão/Lagoa.
Para o litoral do sotavento talvez lá para a tarde cáia alguma coisa, com a passagem do final da linha da linha de instabilidade. Isto de acordo com o a imagem e satélite. Nowcasting 
Mínima de 22ºC, de momento 25ºC com 89% de humidade e vento SSW 20 km/h, com o céu muito nublado com o sol a espreitar ocasionalmente.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2009 às 13:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Eco ... o que o Andre mostrou é apenas o resultado de um hora de precipitação e tu tens 31.6 mm acumulados desde que começou a chover !!





HotSpot disse:


> Ecobcg: Os 5,1 mm de Portimão são só do período das 10 às 11h locais.



OK. Não tinha reparado que esse valor era referente a uma hora...Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## YuRiSsS (7 Out 2009 às 13:28)

redragon disse:


> sorte a vossa...aqui por Elvas n passa de uma chuvinha de nada....e irregular



O mesmo por montemor-o-novo.... n vi 1 relâmpago nem ouvi 1 trovão, apenas vai chovendo, vento por vezes quase forte, e nada mais...  e eu que nem sou pessimista...


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2009 às 13:48)

Por aqui começou a trovejar...e chove novamente torrencialmente!!!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2009 às 14:00)

Aqui ficam umas fotos deste aguaceiro:


----------



## Levante (7 Out 2009 às 14:12)

Ecobcg que sorte! Via-se logo pelo satélite que ia entrar "molho" na tua zona 
Esperemos que à tarde sejamos nós do sotavento os brindados


----------



## Kraliv (7 Out 2009 às 14:16)

FINALMENTE !!!!



Para quem ainda não tinha nada....Acumulado *19.10 mm *e uma intensidade máxima de *109.0 mm/h* ( 13:51)




Venham mais aguaceiros destes 


PS: Tudo isto em pouco mais de 20mn.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2009 às 14:18)

Levante disse:


> Ecobcg que sorte! Via-se logo pelo satélite que ia entrar "molho" na tua zona
> Esperemos que à tarde sejamos nós do sotavento os brindados




Neste momento o sol brilha com a força toda!!! O aguaceiro já passou e o céu apresenta-se agora com abertas!! Pelo satélite e radar, já não deve haver muito mais chuva por aqui esta tarde!! Talvez o sotavento seja brindado esta tarde com alguma chuvita!!

Fico para já com 37,6mm acumulados hoje!

EDIT: Este último aguaceiro teve um pico de 104,8mm/hora!


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2009 às 14:31)

por aqui continua tudo na mesma..céu muito nublado e vento fraco

por volta das 13h30 cairam uns aguaceiros moderados 

também registei ás 13h30 uma temperatura de 21.5ºC


----------



## Kraliv (7 Out 2009 às 15:23)

E eis que novamente   
Já levo cerca de 30mm acumulado..desde as 13.30h 
O Rate deste ultimo aguaceiro foi de 100,8mm/h



Edit: a estação actualizou agora...*31,8mm *acumulado






Imagem de Satélite às 14h32


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2009 às 15:54)

Por aqui começou a chover há cerca de 15 minutos e foi chuva moderada a forte ... mas como não tenho pluviómetro não sei o acumulado ... mas diria que talvez uns 5 mm !!


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 16:18)

> *Tromba de água inundou habitações no Sobral da Adiça*
> Uma tromba de água no Sobral da Adiça, no concelho de Moura, inundou várias habitações. O caudal da ribeira subiu e a zona baixa da freguesia foi inundada esta manhã. Não há a lamentar vítimas. Quatro automóveis foram arrastados pela enxurrada. Os seus ocupantes foram resgatados pelo Bombeiros Voluntários. A Protecção Civil, os Bombeiros e os moradores estão a proceder a operações de limpeza. O caudal da ribeira já desceu.
> Canudo Sena, responsável pelo Centro Distrital de Beja de Operações de Socorro (CDOS), assegurou à Rádio Pax que “a situação está a caminhar para a normalidade”.


http://www.radiopax.com/noticias.php?d=noticias&id=7362&c=1



> *Mau Tempo: Habitantes de Sobral da Adiça (Moura) retirados de casa devido a inundações*
> Beja, 07 Out (Lusa) - Vários habitantes de Sobral da Adiça, no concelho de Moura (Beja), estão a ser retirados das suas casas, na zona mais baixa da aldeia, depois da ribeira local ter transbordado e provocado inundações, revelaram os bombeiros.
> Lusa
> 13:42 Quarta-feira, 7 de Out de 2009
> ...


http://aeiou.visao.pt/mau-tempo-hab...retirados-de-casa-devido-a-inundacoes=f532137


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2009 às 16:29)

Depois dos 15 minutos de chuva reina o sol, talvez 5 mm de chuva que isto deu ... mas tenho muitas dúvidas !!


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2009 às 19:05)

Não entendo será possivel que não choveu em Faro hoje .. quando eu que estou 10 km mais acima tive um aguaceiro forte que durou 15 minutos 

Portimão teve para cima de 30 mm, Sagres prai 5 mm, Faro não tem nada .. não entendo, Martimlongo pouco ou nada e castro marim igual 
Então foi aquela linha de instabilidade que durou hora que atravessou uma faixa na zona de Lagoa, Portimão e foi andando para cima, rendendo cerca de 40 mm em Castro verde ... ect !!

Enfim é o factor aguaceiros ... em que tivemos sitios que se calhar em dois dias cairam 80 mm e noutros em que foi quase zero !!!

Acabou a seca .... nem pensar as chuvas foram muito localizadas !!

Este mes temos sitios com quase 100 mm e outros se calhar a 30 km com quase zero !!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2009 às 19:17)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,8 ºC (18h37)
Temperatura mínima = 20,1 ºC (19h15)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Tarde sem precipitação e já com muito sol. Grande desenvovimento convectivo a sueste nas últimas horas.*


Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 15,3 ºC (dia 2 e dia 3).


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2009 às 20:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e um aguaceiro esta tarde que rendeu 1 mm, foi isto um evento especial, se em certos locais choveu que fartou-se e que tiveram estragos e inundações, noutros umas meras pingas que de evento especial não teve nada. 

Aurélio aqui esta zona tem um tampão nada cai ou o que cai molha a estrada e nada mais, essa é que é a realidade.  Albufeira até Lagos ainda viram alguma coisa, o resto pouco ou nada viram.

Máxima: 24.7ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC (2ªnoite tropical consecutiva)

Precipitação: 1 mm

A salvação é que a partir de amanhã, vem o sol e o calor para o pessoal ir para a praia, é disso que muita gente gosta. Já agora que venha muitos eventos iguais a este 1 mm e um relampago foi o que eu vi deste evento. Não vou dizer mais nada senão vêm dizer que é só choradinho.


----------



## YuRiSsS (7 Out 2009 às 20:41)

Será que ainda vamos ter alguma animação aqui para os lados de évora hoje ?


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2009 às 21:26)

Ja vi 2 relampagos a NW/N


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2009 às 22:29)

mas que grande festival de relâmpagos que tenho estado a assistir da minha varanda Norte..já contei ai uns 30 desde as 21h15


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 22:32)

Têm origem na célula que está a ser acompanhada no litoral centro. Está na zona de Coruche parece-me.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2009 às 22:43)

por aqui céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas e vento fraco..

tou a espera dos aguaceiros


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2009 às 22:58)

cai agora um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## vagas (7 Out 2009 às 23:04)

Bem depois de ter visto o belo espetaculo  do lado de Coruche, reparei que para os lados de Arraiolos também tem estado a fazer uns relâmpagos, contei 8/9 acabei por vir para casa


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2009 às 23:10)

parou agora de chover..tenho uma temperatura de 19.0¤C


----------



## Kraliv (7 Out 2009 às 23:50)

*RESUMO DO DIA:*


Temperatura Mínima: 17.1 °C  (23:45)

Temperatura Máxima: 20.8 °C  (00:01) 

Humidade Máx. 97%  (15:13) 

Rajada Máx. Vento: 35.3 Km/h  (07:35)

Precipitação acumulada: 32.80 mm 

Rate Máx: 109mm/h (13:51)




Actual: 17,1ºC ; 93%; 1017hPa e vento fraco de SW


----------



## Levante (8 Out 2009 às 00:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e um aguaceiro esta tarde que rendeu 1 mm, foi isto um evento especial, se em certos locais choveu que fartou-se e que tiveram estragos e inundações, noutros umas meras pingas que de evento especial não teve nada.
> 
> Aurélio aqui esta zona tem um tampão nada cai ou o que cai molha a estrada e nada mais, essa é que é a realidade.  Albufeira até Lagos ainda viram alguma coisa, o resto pouco ou nada viram.
> 
> ...




Até está a pingar neste momento, mas isto nem é nenhuma célula. Pelo que me parece está a chover porque o ponto de orvalho igualou a temperatura e a condensação torna-se inevitável. Digo eu... 
Já parou 
A Isabel não quis nada conosco...


----------



## Brunomc (8 Out 2009 às 01:02)

aguaceiro forte por aqui..   esta celula veio de Setubal..chove a potes


----------



## Jopiro (8 Out 2009 às 01:39)

Brunomc disse:


> aguaceiro forte por aqui..   esta celula veio de Setubal..chove a potes



Isso aí é "ouro" para regar as frutículas.
Espero que não seque já amanhã para não ouvir o meu pai dizer que Vendas Novas parece amaldiçoada desde que cortaram o pinhal da Bragança.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2009 às 05:02)

Estremoz: agora sim, finalmente posso dizer que chove. Já não era sem tempo … 
Pena é que vá ser por pouco tempo …


----------



## Manuel Brito (8 Out 2009 às 07:20)

Boas. Esta madrugada cairam uns belos 1.0mm por Faro.
Neste momento o tempo encontra-se asssim:


```
Temperatura: 19º
Humidade: 100%
Vento: 040º 02kt (nordeste 04km/h)
Pressão: 1016Hpa
Visibilidade: > 10km
Neblusidade: algumas nuvens a uma altitude de 183 metros e nuvens dispersas a uma altitude de 366 metros
```


----------



## Brunomc (8 Out 2009 às 08:30)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo / neblina matinal

> vento fraco

> 17.0ºC


----------



## Brunomc (8 Out 2009 às 08:38)

*Re: Evento Especial «Isabel»: Sul - Outubro 2009*



> Isso aí é "ouro" para regar as frutículas.
> Espero que não seque já amanhã para não ouvir o meu pai dizer que Vendas Novas parece amaldiçoada desde que cortaram o pinhal da Bragança



conheço bem o pinhal da Bragança morei 17 anos junto a ele..nesto momento ja moro num apartamento onde a vista norte é toda para o pinhal  afastei-me mais uns metros 

a célula desta noite deu uma boa rega a Vendas Novas..acordei com grandes poças de água na estrada  finalmente choveu alguma coisa de jeito


----------



## ecobcg (8 Out 2009 às 12:34)

Bom dia,

Esta noite acumulei mais 1,2mm.

Por agora, sigo com céu pouco nublado, 25,3ºC e vento fraquito.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Out 2009 às 12:59)

*Dados Actuais : *


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 21.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2009 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, com aguaceiros fracos durante a noite que renderam 1 mm.

Máxima: 24.6ºC
mínima:17.2ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2009 às 20:31)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,9 ºC (15h33)
Temperatura mínima = 17,1 ºC (05h18)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 15,3 ºC (dia 2 e dia 3).


----------



## Manuel Brito (8 Out 2009 às 22:50)

Boas.
Encerrando assim o dia por Faro


Temperatura: 20º
Humidade: 79%
Vento: 340º 05kt (Norte-Noroeste com 10km/h)
Céu: limpo
Pressão: 1018Hpa

Xau.


----------



## Manuel Brito (9 Out 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia.
Por Faro:

Temperatura: 20ºC
Humidade: 79%
Vento: Variavel 03kt (Variavel 06km/h)
Pressão: 1019HPa
Céu: Limpo


----------



## ecobcg (9 Out 2009 às 13:43)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma noite fresquita, com 13,3ºC, a tade está agradável, com uns quentinhos 25,6ºC neste momento. A máxima de hoje foi, até agora, de 26,4ºC registados às 13h29.

O céu está limpo, o vento fraco...enfim... Verão de S. Martinho à porta..só faltam as castanhas assadas!!!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Out 2009 às 17:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,2 ºC (15h38)
Temperatura mínima = 13,4 ºC (07h20)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = *13,4 ºC* (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2009 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, voltou o Verão como eu já não tivesse farto do calor.

Máxima: 27.5ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (10 Out 2009 às 00:05)

Faro terminando o dia:

Temperatura: 20ºC
Pressão: 1019Hpa
Vento: 320º 04kt, variavel entre 290º e 360º (noroeste com 08km/h, variavel entre oeste-noroeste e norte)
Humidade: 69%
Céu: Limpo


----------



## Manuel Brito (10 Out 2009 às 10:32)

Bom dia.
Faro:

Temperatura: 24ºC
Pressão: 1019Hpa
Céu: limpo
Humidade 54%
Vento: variavel 03kt (variavel 06km/h)


----------



## Levante (10 Out 2009 às 11:38)

28ºC, 39% de humidade, vento E fraco 11 km/h


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2009 às 11:53)

Parece Verão ... está mesmo calor !!


----------



## Brunomc (10 Out 2009 às 12:34)

Bom Dia 

por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco

estou com 23.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2009 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e a temperatura máxima mais alta que alguma vez registei.

Máxima: 28.6ºC 
mínima: 17.1ºC
actual: 21.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2009 às 22:38)

Alandroal: Hoje com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 13,5 ºC e os 28,5 ºC; neste momento 21 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2009 às 22:47)

Neste momento, tenho a temperatura a subir, sigo com 23.2ºC e a subir.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2009 às 23:08)

Boa noite,

Dia de Verão por aqui hoje!!
Temperatura máxima de 30,6ºC, vento fraco de N e céu limpo. Nada mau!

Por agora sigo com 17,1ºC.


----------



## Manuel Brito (10 Out 2009 às 23:51)

Faro para terminar o dia:


Temperatura: 21º
Pressão: 1018Hpa
Humidade: 74%
Vento: VRB 01kt (VRB 02km/h)
Céu: Limpo
Máxima: 28ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (11 Out 2009 às 10:25)

Bom dia. Por Faro

Temperatura: 27ºC
Humidade: 40%
Vento: 080º 12kt (Este com 24km/h)
Pressão: 1018HPa
Céu: Limpo

Xau


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2009 às 12:59)

Boas, que vou dizer hoje, parece que estamos em Julho ou Agosto no auge do Verão, não é mentira nenhuma, é a pura da verdade, quase meados de Outubro e tive uma mínima histórica 22.7ºC, histórica nunca antes tinha visto noites tropicais em Outubro. E já levo 3 noites tropicais em Outubro. Para não falar dos 25ºC que tinha às 2 h da manhã em Outubro.


----------



## Sueste (11 Out 2009 às 14:26)

Olá, por cá mais um dia de verão..... 

A maxima atingida foi de 29.0ºC

Neste momento estou com 26.7 e 47% de Hum.


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2009 às 15:49)

inciveis as temperaturas no litoral sul e  sudoeste...sines teve max de 30.0º e min de 17


----------



## Levante (11 Out 2009 às 16:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, que vou dizer hoje, parece que estamos em Julho ou Agosto no auge do Verão, não é mentira nenhuma, é a pura da verdade, quase meados de Outubro e tive uma mínima histórica 22.7ºC, histórica nunca antes tinha visto noites tropicais em Outubro. E já levo 3 noites tropicais em Outubro. Para não falar dos 25ºC que tinha às 2 h da manhã em Outubro.



É de facto impressionante! Como dizes vizinho algarvio, dia de verão autentico! o IM previa máxima de 27ºC e mínima de 17ºC senão estou em erro. Apesar de terem falhado declaradamente, desta vez nem censuro. Eu na minha optimista previsão punha 27ºC de máxima e 20ºC de mínima. É impressionante como em meados de Outubro um levante consegue trazer condições iguais às que traz habitualmente em Julho e Agosto


----------



## Brunomc (11 Out 2009 às 18:09)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 30.0ºC


----------



## Levante (11 Out 2009 às 20:09)

Não se se já reparam, mas o litoral do sotavento algarvio foi o local da PI com as mínimas mais elevadas na passada noite  Nem a zona da baía de Cadiz, nem Sevilha...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2009 às 00:13)

Estremoz (dados de Domingo):

Temperatura máxima = 27,6 ºC (15h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 13,4 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Manuel Brito (12 Out 2009 às 10:00)

Bom dia.
Em Faro

Temperatura: 24ºC
Humidade: 58%
Vento: calmo
Pressão: 1017HPa
Céu: limpo


----------



## ecobcg (12 Out 2009 às 12:16)

Bom dia,

Por aqui sigo com uns veraneantes 30,8ºC, um perfeito dia de Julho ou Agosto!! 

Vamos ver se vai continuar assim até ao final do mês ou não!


----------



## Levante (12 Out 2009 às 13:26)

E pronto, já chegámos pelo segundo dia consecutivo aos 29ºC 
42% de humidade, e hoje com o vento leste a apertar mais, cerca dos 30km/h


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2009 às 16:56)

Boa Tarde 

por aqui o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento está fraco

ás 16h30 estava com 33.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2009 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 16.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2009 às 21:53)

Estremoz (dados de Domingo):

Temperatura máxima = 29,2 ºC (16h00)
Temperatura mínima = 19,4 ºC (07h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *29,2 ºC* (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 13,4 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2009 às 23:08)

neste momento 23.0¤C aqui por Vendas Novas e vento fraco..


----------



## Manuel Brito (13 Out 2009 às 09:43)

Boas.
Em Faro está assim:

Temperatura: 24º
Humidade: 66%
Vento: 080º 09kt (Este com 18km/h)
Pressão: 1015Hpa
Céu: Limpo


----------



## Sueste (13 Out 2009 às 10:21)

Olá bom dia,

Mais uma manhã de sol, céu limpo e a temperatura subindo aos poucos.

A temperatura minima ficou-se pelos 17.7ºC e actualmente estão 24.7ºC com 63% Hum. e 1012 hPa


----------



## Brunomc (13 Out 2009 às 16:16)

Boa Tarde                                                              31.0¤C aqui por Vendas Novas e vento fraco


----------



## Manuel Brito (13 Out 2009 às 23:27)

Boas.
Faro termina assim:

Temperatura: 23ºC
Humidade: 66%
Vento: 070º 09kt (Este-Nordeste com 18km/h)
Pressão: 1015HPa
Céu: Limpo

Xau


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2009 às 00:14)

Estremoz (dados de Terça-feira):

Temperatura máxima = 26,8 ºC (16h33)
Temperatura mínima = 17,9 ºC (07h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 13,4 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Manuel Brito (14 Out 2009 às 08:38)

Bom dia.
Por Faro:

Temperatura: 20ºC
Humidade: 69%
Vento: 060º 12kt, máximo 22kt e variavel entre 040º e 100º (Este-Nordeste com 24km/h, máximo 44km/h e variavel entre nordeste e este)
Pressão: 1014Hpa
Céu: Limpo


----------



## Brunomc (14 Out 2009 às 16:35)

Boa Tarde...                        Por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco..estou com 29.5¤C


----------



## Sueste (14 Out 2009 às 17:40)

Olá boa tarde!

Hoje por cá a máxima não passou dos 26.4ºC e a temperatura minima foi de 17.1ºC.

Devo ter a pressão mal calibrada pois dá precipitação....tenho 1013 hpa

Alguem me pode ajudar? 


Cumprimentos


----------



## YuRiSsS (14 Out 2009 às 19:42)

Um autentico dia de verão, aqui pelos lados de Montemor o Novo...... 

Ouve dias em pleno verão que tive menos calor....


----------



## Brunomc (14 Out 2009 às 22:36)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 20.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2009 às 23:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,5 ºC (16h01)
Temperatura mínima = 17,7 ºC (07h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Este mês de Outubro está aqui a ser o mais quente desde que tenho registos meus (2003).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 13,4 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Manuel Brito (14 Out 2009 às 23:35)

Boas.
Faro:

Temperatura: 20º
Humidade: 79%
Vento: 310º 01kt (Noroeste com 02km/h)
Pressão: 1014Hpa
Céu: Limpo
Minima: 19
Máxima: 26


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2009 às 23:36)

Manuel Brito disse:


> Vento: 310º 01kt (Nordeste com 02km/h)



310º será NO.


----------



## Manuel Brito (15 Out 2009 às 07:38)

Bom dia. Em Faro:

Temperatura: 16º
Humidade: 95%
Vento: 030º 04kt
Pressão: 1013Hpa
Céu: Limpo

Já corrigi o vento de ontem é o que dá ver as coisas com os olhos fechados


----------



## Sueste (15 Out 2009 às 14:02)

Boa tarde!

Madrugada mais fresca que as anteriores....temperatura minima de 16.3ºC e máxima até ao momento de 26.7ºC.
Neste momentou estou com 25.0ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2009 às 19:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,5 ºC (15h31)
Temperatura mínima = 18,5 ºC (07h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 13,4 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2009 às 21:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado à tarde apareceu umas nuvens giras no céu. A noite esteve óptima numa esplanada e ir aos bares em Faro.

Máxima: 24.3ºC
mínima: 15.5ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (15 Out 2009 às 23:28)

Minima: 16ºC
Máxima: 25ºC
Temperatura: 19.8ºC
Humidade: 95%
Vento: 260º 04kt (Oeste com 08km/h)
Pressão: 1014
Céu: Limpo


----------



## Sueste (16 Out 2009 às 10:54)

Olá bom dia,

Céu limpo, temperatura minima de 17.6ºC.

Estão neste momento 23.2ºC com 71% de Humidade.


----------



## Brunomc (16 Out 2009 às 23:04)

Boa Noite..aqui por Vendas Novas tenho 20.0¤C e vento fraco


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2009 às 23:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,8 ºC (15h37)
Temperatura mínima = 15,7 ºC (07h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Moderada descida de temperatura relativamente a ontem. O dia ficou marcado pelo vento moderado com rajadas pela manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 13,4 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Brunomc (16 Out 2009 às 23:29)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 19.0ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (17 Out 2009 às 08:38)

Bom dia.
Por Faro:

Temperatura: 18ºC
Humidade: 95%
Vento: 050º 05kt (Noreste com 10km/h)
Pressão: 1016Hpa
Céu: Limpo


----------



## Sueste (17 Out 2009 às 18:02)

Olá boa tarde,

Temperatura máxima de 25.9ºC e a minima de 17.4ºC.

Actualmente estou com 22.6ºC e 67% Hum.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2009 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e algum calor.

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 17.0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (17 Out 2009 às 21:46)

Boa noite,

Dia muito agradável por aqui, com a máxima a chegar aos 26ºC.

Reparei agora que o meu pluviómetro acusou 0,2mm às 8 da manhã? Muito estranho?? Será que este valor se pode dever à condensação da humidade nocturna no pluviómetro? Têm estado humidades bem elevadas durante a noite!

Por agora sigo com 16,8ºC e 91% de humidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Out 2009 às 21:48)

ecobcg disse:


> BReparei agora que o meu pluviómetro acusou 0,2mm às 8 da manhã? Muito estranho?? Será que este valor se pode dever à condensação da humidade nocturna no pluviómetro? Têm estado humidades bem elevadas durante a noite!



Precisamente. É perfeitamente normal.


----------



## Levante (18 Out 2009 às 11:44)

Com o ar mais frio a começar a instalar-se, por aqui a temperatura volta a atingir valores respeitáveis. Depois de uma mínima fresquinha e agradável de 14ºC...28ºC Às 11.30h em Faro  Com vento fraco variável e 24% de humidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2009 às 12:16)

Levante disse:


> Com o ar mais frio a começar a instalar-se, por aqui a temperatura volta a atingir valores respeitáveis. Depois de uma mínima fresquinha e agradável de 14ºC...28ºC Às 11.30h em Faro  Com vento fraco variável e 24% de humidade.



Não sei o que passa-se em Faro, mas esses 28ºC são muito estranhos. Eu tenho 24.5ºC, e até agora a máxima foi de 25.1ºC, em Tavira só estão 23.7ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Out 2009 às 12:52)

Bom Dia

por aqui final de manhã com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

hoje por volta das 9h30 tinha 14.5ºC

neste momento não tenho informação sobre a temperatura mas deve andar entre os 21ºC ou 22ºC


----------



## Levante (18 Out 2009 às 14:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não sei o que passa-se em Faro, mas esses 28ºC são muito estranhos. Eu tenho 24.5ºC, e até agora a máxima foi de 25.1ºC, em Tavira só estão 23.7ºC.



De facto é um valor bastante elevado em relação às outras estações, apenas Albufeira se aproximava com 26,5ºC Mas é perfeitamente possível, tendo em conta que a humidade desceu aos 16%, uma entrada de ar mais quente e seco de norte que atingiu mais essa faixa costeira e nao o restante sotavento 
A verdade é que o calor aqui entra sempre mais cedo e vai embora mais tarde 
Com a brisa de sul as coisas "acalmaram", 25ºC ventos S 17km/h 47% de humidade


----------



## Sueste (18 Out 2009 às 14:16)

Olá boa tarde,

Até ao momento a máxima foi de 26.6ºC e a minima de 15.7ºC.

Neste momento tenho 24.7ºC com 54% de Hum.


----------



## sielwolf (18 Out 2009 às 21:18)

Monchique:
Temperatura máxima: 25,3ºC
Temperatura Mínima : 14,8ºC
Actual: 16,3ºC

Link da estação meteorológica : http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN39


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2009 às 21:25)

Alandroal: dia soalheiro, com a temperatura a variar entre os 14 ºC e os 27,5 ºC. Neste momento estão 20 ºC.

*Sielwolf*, bem-vindo ao METEOPT. Passa pelas apresentações e apresenta-te ao Fórum:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121.html


----------



## Brunomc (18 Out 2009 às 22:00)

Aqui por Vendas Novas noite muito fresca..tou com 16.5¤C e vento fraco


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2009 às 22:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 25.1ºC
mínima: 14.1ºC
actual: 18.2ºC


----------



## Sueste (19 Out 2009 às 09:35)

Olá bom dia!

Madrugada mais fresca, temperatura minima de 13.5ºC.

Neste momento ainda com 19.3ºC e 59% de Hum.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Out 2009 às 12:10)

Bom dia,

A mudança da direcção do vento para Norte provocou uma descida acentuada da temperatura esta madrugada! No Sitio das Fontes tive uma minima de 7,7ºC Já é bem fresco aqui para a zona!!!

Por agora sigo com 23,1ºC, 1013,4 hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2009 às 16:16)

Por aqui estou com ceu muito nublado e vento fraco..tenho 21.0¤C


----------



## sielwolf (19 Out 2009 às 16:43)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Monchique (16h45m):

Temperatura: 19.2 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 10.2 °C  
Humidade: 56%
Velocidade do vento: 4.8km/h   
Rajada de vento: 4.8km/h
Vento: OESTE 
Pressão: 1012.8hPa   
Precipitação: 0.0mm  

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN39


----------



## sielwolf (19 Out 2009 às 16:45)

Monchique (16h45m):

Temperatura: 19.2 °C 
Ponto orvalho: 10.2 °C 
Humidade: 56%
Velocidade do vento: 4.8km/h 
Rajada de vento: 4.8km/h
Vento: OESTE 
Pressão: 1012.8hPa 
Precipitação: 0.0mm 

http://www.wunderground.com/weathers...?ID=IUNDEFIN39


----------



## sielwolf (19 Out 2009 às 18:30)

Monchique:

Temperatura:     15.5 °C            
Ponto orvalho:    9.8 °C           
Humidade:          69%  
Velocidade do vento: 4.8km/h 
Rajada de vento: 4.8km/h
Vento:              OESTE 
Pressão:            1012.8hPa
Precipitação:       0.0mm


----------



## Sueste (19 Out 2009 às 18:39)

Olá boa tarde,

A temperatura a cair bem...já vou nos 19.9ºC e 70% de Hum. com pressão nos 1008/hPa.

A temperatura máxima foi de 24.9ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2009 às 19:21)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 18.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Out 2009 às 21:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 13,2 ºC (07h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = *13,2 ºC* (dia 19).


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2009 às 22:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado aumentando de nebulosidade.

Máxima: 23.9ºC
mínima: 11.7ºC
actal: 17.2ºC


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2009 às 23:11)

muito frio por aqui..ja estou com 14.5¤C


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 08:54)

V.R.S.A.

Bons dias...

Chuva moderada e vento fraco por enquanto...  Abençoada Chuva


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 09:13)

]ToRnAdO[;170485 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Bons dias...
> 
> Chuva moderada e vento fraco por enquanto...  Abençoada Chuva



Curioso aqui por Faro ainda nada ... mas parece que esta depressão está a avançar muito mais rápido do que esperava e cerca das 12h deve estar já aqui !!

Olhando aos valores de lá de cima está perfeitamente dentro dos parametros esperados (20/35 mm) em 6h !!


----------



## Sueste (20 Out 2009 às 09:18)

Olá bom dia,

Céu encoberto e já caiu alguma chuvinha que deu para molhar o chão, mas nada de especial.

Temperatura neste momento 19.7ºC e 89%. A pressão indica 1002 hPa, será que está certa....? Ainda não consegui calibrar bem.

A temperatura minima foi de 15.9ºC.

Esperemos que algo venha com mais força.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 09:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Curioso aqui por Faro ainda nada ... mas parece que esta depressão está a avançar muito mais rápido do que esperava e cerca das 12h deve estar já aqui !!
> 
> Olhando aos valores de lá de cima está perfeitamente dentro dos parametros esperados (20/35 mm) em 6h !!




Mas tambem já acabou por aqui... Agora o tempo está muito escuro...


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 09:47)

Dentro de 1 hora e começa a chover no Barlavento Algarvio !!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2009 às 09:58)

Sueste disse:


> Olá bom dia,
> 
> Céu encoberto e já caiu alguma chuvinha que deu para molhar o chão, mas nada de especial.
> 
> ...



Bom dia Sueste!

De acordo com o IM, em Faro estavam 1006,9 hPa às 07h UTC. Aqui na minha estação, registo 1006,5 hPa neste momento. O teu valor parece que está um pouco baixo demais.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 10:16)

V.R.S.A.

Neste momento chove fraco, e algumas pingas grossas entre a miudinha...

Os padrões de cores no céu estão espectaculares... Há nuvens para todos os gostos...

E tambem cheira-me a trovoada

Sem vento!


----------



## Kraliv (20 Out 2009 às 10:20)

Boas,


Manhã cinzenta, fresca q.b e algo ventosa aqui pelo alentejo central.

Temperatura Mín:   13.6 °C ( 02:01)  

Neste momento a temperatura é de 15,6ºC; Humidade 91%; Pressão 1005hPa e vento 15km/h SSW.


Vai chovendo ligeiramente!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 10:21)

EDIT: Chove moderado. 

Até dá gosto!


----------



## Brunomc (20 Out 2009 às 10:47)

Bom Dia..chuva moderada a forte tocada a vento desde as 8h30..neste momento chove moderadamente e tenho 16.0¤C


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 10:51)

Neste momento, mais calminho, sem chuva e até o sol espreita...

Venha de lá essa frente e de preferencia com trovoada...


----------



## Redfish (20 Out 2009 às 10:53)

Por aqui depois de uns aguaceiros disperso o vento intensificou-se e a  parece que vem ai

Não sei se será mt mas sempre benvida.


----------



## trepkos (20 Out 2009 às 10:55)

Atenção ao Sul hoje.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 11:06)

trepkos disse:


> Atenção ao Sul hoje.




*A level 1 was issued for southern Portugal and southern Spain for a chance of tornadoes.*

...southern Iberian peninsula...

Associated with the cold front, a band of slight instability and strong shear (15 m/s LLS, 25 m/s DLS, 250 m²/s² SREH3) at the right entrance region of a jetstreak could produce storms with a chance of tornadoes. Severe gusts are also possible from bow echoes as the cold front pushes quickly SE-ward, rather than drag slowly over a region for long periods of time. Corfidi MCS propagation vectors can reach 25 m/s. 

Fonte: Estofex


Venha de lá isso para foto


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 11:25)

Vento já sopra com alguma intensidade por aqui, de fraco a moderado.

E está a ficar mais escuro! As nuvens andam loucas... estão com pressa


----------



## Sueste (20 Out 2009 às 11:30)

Bom dia,

Por cá de vez enquando cai um aguaceiro moderado, mas de curta duração 

Neste momento o vento está cada vez mais forte, e estão 20.4ºC, 87% de Humidade e 1002 hPa de pressão.

A máxima até ao momento foi de 20.9ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Out 2009 às 11:31)

Intensificou-se a . Apesar da estação ainda não indicar o acumulado, agora vai ser uma rega mais ou menos 


A temperatura desceu ligeiramente, 15,4ºC agora.


----------



## Sueste (20 Out 2009 às 11:35)

Desta vez chove com intensidade 


E a temperatura caiu para os 19.2ºC. 91% de Humidade

1002 hPa


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2009 às 11:37)

Começou a chover em Lagoa!
Vamos ver quanto vai acumular! Pelas imagens de satélite e radar, a coisa promete!


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Out 2009 às 11:43)

Boas

Esta dá para todos, agora é a vossa vez  

Abraços


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2009 às 11:45)

Aqui um bocadinho mais ao lado em Albufeira também já começou a chover...  

Vamos ver se consigo colar fotos via telemóvel porque não trouxe o cabo para as descarregar directamente do telemóvel no pc...


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 11:47)

Aqui em faro aproxima-se um escuro poderoso vindo de Oeste/Noroeste, não tarda começa a chover !!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 11:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Aqui em faro aproxima-se um escuro poderoso vindo de Oeste/Noroeste, não tarda começa a chover !!




Aqui tambem... está a ficar de noite!


----------



## Kraliv (20 Out 2009 às 11:50)

Fraco, fraco 


Parece-me que não vai dar mais do que 5mm  A coisa prometia, mas não passou disso mesmo.


Vamos aguardar pelos aguaceiros ao final do dia


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 11:51)

Já Chove moderado...

E vento sopra moderado!! Isto promete


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 11:52)

]ToRnAdO[;170560 disse:
			
		

> Já Chove moderado...
> 
> E vento sopra moderado!! Isto promete




Diluvio...  Muito vento!!!


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 11:59)

Pois é estranho ... deves ter sido abençoado , porque por aqui até ao momento nada de nada .. apenas um bom escuro de oeste mas nada mais ... 
A imagem de radar mostra a precipitação mais no Alentejo estando enfraquecendo na parte do barlavento algarvio !!

Será este mais um fiasco???


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 12:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois é estranho ... deves ter sido abençoado , porque por aqui até ao momento nada de nada .. apenas um bom escuro de oeste mas nada mais ...
> A imagem de radar mostra a precipitação mais no Alentejo estando enfraquecendo na parte do barlavento algarvio !!
> 
> Será este mais um fiasco???




Pois é abençoado mesmo... agora está no pára-arranca... e se continuasse assim mais 15minutos ja tinha ruas alagadas...

Mas o melhor está para vir...

Vento moderado constante...


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 12:04)

Hoje não há ninguém no Alentejo 

O Sat24 ainda tem uma formação de células tirando as que mostram o radar e deverão ser essa que deverá atingir mas coisa muito rápida .... a chuva não deverá durar mais de 1 hora quando cá chegar !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2009 às 12:05)

Esta manhã, cerca das 7h30m vi uma nuvem estranha a sul de onde eu moro, como tenho prédios na frente não deu para ver o que era, mas tinha uma espécie de funil e era notório que descia, agora até onde descia não sei, devido aos prédios, nem consegui tirar foto, mas fica o relato.

Neste momento, não chove o vento sopra moderado e já caiu molha a estrada seca a estrada assim nem dá para acumular. Mas como é só para a tarde que espero ter algo, também não está mau.


----------



## Levante (20 Out 2009 às 12:15)

Parece-me uma questão de tempo até começar a festa... está a ficar de noite!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2009 às 12:17)

Estremoz: Chove continuamente desde as 9h10, moderada a forte desde as 10h30. 

A superfície frontal atravessa agora o Alentejo e o barlavento do Algarve. Tudo mais calmo no norte, centro e grande Lisboa, que passaram para o regime de aguaceiros pós-frontal, com maior probabilidade de trovoadas.


----------



## Debaser (20 Out 2009 às 12:19)

Aqui em Sines Choveu moderadamente durante quase toda a manhã mas com alguns periodos de interregno. o Windguru já retirou os 16mmprevistos para a hora de almoço.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2009 às 12:19)

Parece que houve uma pequena alteração na imagem de radar...o grosso da precipitação deverá ficar mais no Alentejo...Por aqui parece que só vai sobrar chuva mais fraca! Para já, fiquei com 1mm, a chuva parou!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2009 às 12:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: Chove continuamente desde as 9h10, moderada a forte desde as 10h30.



Agora que mais precisava de prestar atenção à EMA de Estremoz ela está em baixo.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 12:20)

Começou a chover há 5 minutos mas acho que já se aborreceu ...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2009 às 12:32)

Estremoz: Última meia hora de chuva muito intensa (certinha, de forma digamos "torrencial"). E continua ...


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 12:37)

Por aqui vai pingando se continuar assim apaga o pó até ás 13h !!


----------



## Levante (20 Out 2009 às 12:42)

Como o Aurélio diz, por aqui também já chove, mas muito timidamente...
Esperava um pouco mais desta frente, mas vamos acompanhar, ainda nos pode reservar boas surpresas 
Segundo o radar, o Tornado é que levou com uma boa rega, à semelhança do relato por ele feito. Andou instabilidade ali na zona dele durante muito tempo! Sorte!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2009 às 12:58)

Estremoz: Já passou a linha de instabilidade. Por agora já chove pouco.


----------



## Levante (20 Out 2009 às 13:06)

Agora sim ficou de noite! Vejo cortinas de precipitação por todo o lado (especialmente na serra, para não variar). Espero que isto não seja um fiasco...


----------



## Manuel Brito (20 Out 2009 às 13:15)

Chuva forte, vento 58km/h, visibilidade 6km, 21º e pressão 1005Hpa.
Humidade 84% e acumulados 0.4mm


----------



## Levante (20 Out 2009 às 13:19)

Manuel Brito disse:


> Chuva forte, vento 58km/h, visibilidade 6km, 21º e pressão 1005Hpa.
> Humidade 84% e acumulados 0.4mm



 Está quase a chegar aqui também. Agora sim parece que temos a frente a passar, o vento está a soprar mais forte com rajadas que ultrapassam os 50km/h


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 13:19)

Levante disse:


> Como o Aurélio diz, por aqui também já chove, mas muito timidamente...
> Esperava um pouco mais desta frente, mas vamos acompanhar, ainda nos pode reservar boas surpresas
> Segundo o radar, o Tornado é que levou com uma boa rega, à semelhança do relato por ele feito. Andou instabilidade ali na zona dele durante muito tempo! Sorte!





Espero mais... pois promete...

As cortinas de precipitação estão muito presentes na serra... Mas a Oeste tambem se ve algo aproximar...

Venha masé a trovoada só para animar mais...

Vai chuvendo fraco mas com pringas bem grossas...


----------



## Levante (20 Out 2009 às 13:23)

Chuva forte! Visbilidade muito reduzida! Finalmente!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2009 às 13:39)

Por aqui chove fraco, com o vento a chegar à rajada máxima de 40,2km/h às 13h24. Para já, acumulei até agora 3,6mm.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 13:54)

Chuva forte neste momento...

Já faz fumo outra vez 

EDIT: Diluvio!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 13:59)

Passou a regime moderado...

Bela agua que tem passado por aqui!! As arvores agradecem e as barragens tambem.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 14:01)

Diluvio outra vez, e as ruas começam a inundar!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2009 às 14:05)

Já passou a regime moderada...outra vez..

Vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 14:11)

pois eu não sei o que choveu ... mas sei que choveu bem entre a 13h00 e 13h30 em especial, mas como não foi regular mas acho que deve ter sido algo do género:
12h00 - 13h00 - 1 mm;
13h00 - 14h00 - +- 7 mm;

é dificil saber .... espero os valores do Manuel Brito e Algarvio, eles é que tem acesso a estações ....


----------



## David sf (20 Out 2009 às 14:16)

Hoje fiz a viagem do Alentejo para Lisboa. Começou a chover à saída de Évora e só parou quase em Almada. Chuva forte, quase sempre constante e com algum vento. Mas como já foi referido, tudo muito rápido. Agora é esperar o pós-frontal, que a avaliar pelo satélite, é para já fraquinho.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2009 às 14:28)

Por aqui chove forte novamente, puxada a vento que já chegou aos 43,5km/h.
Até agora acumulei 6,4mm. A pressão continua a descer, está nos 1002,9hPa.


----------



## Dourado (20 Out 2009 às 14:36)

Boas
Estou desiludido. Esperava muito mais chuva. Começou a chover ás 12:00 e á 13:30 parou. Agora está a cair aquela chuva miudinha mas nada de especial. Se calhar fiz grandes espectativas  mas não me parece que esta tarde vá chover muito mais do que já choveu até aqui.


----------



## Levante (20 Out 2009 às 14:46)

Aurélio disse:


> pois eu não sei o que choveu ... mas sei que choveu bem entre a 13h00 e 13h30 em especial, mas como não foi regular mas acho que deve ter sido algo do género:
> 12h00 - 13h00 - 1 mm;
> 13h00 - 14h00 - +- 7 mm;
> 
> é dificil saber .... espero os valores do Manuel Brito e Algarvio, eles é que tem acesso a estações ....



Pois...aqui também só choveu forte durante uns 5 minutos no máximo, de resto a intensidade foi sempre muito fraca. Não sei se por aqui terá passado dos 5mm. Tavira também com quantidades irrisórias de 2,44mm... E ainda dizem que não temos um escudo aqui na zona! O vento também caíu por enquanto, SW 26 km/h. Vamos aguardar pelo fim da frente, e pelo pós-frontal


----------



## HotSpot (20 Out 2009 às 14:47)

Esperem mais 15 a 30 minutos e depois quero ver esse escudo....


----------



## Levante (20 Out 2009 às 14:53)

HotSpot disse:


> Esperem mais 15 a 30 minutos e depois quero ver esse escudo....



Espero que tenhas razão... também há 2 horas atrás parecia que o céu ia cair, o satélite estava promissor, e a precipitação foi bemvinda mas muito reduzida. Mas sim, parece que vem o 2º "round" da frente a entrar por oeste.


----------



## Levante (20 Out 2009 às 15:03)

Cá está ela de novo, chuva fraca/moderada, visibilidade muito reduzida, vento a aumentar de intensidade 
O sat24 mostra a formação rápida de células na parte meridional da frente, a entrar pelo barlavento. Ainda podemos ter uma tarde animada! 
Continua a chover, a intensidade é que deixa muito a desejar...


----------



## Dourado (20 Out 2009 às 15:08)

Boas
Desculpem (eu disse que estava desiludido e bla bla bla) mas agora sim, está a chover a sério  há mais de 30 minutos cada vez mais forte.
A chuva pregou-me uma partida ou eu falei cedo demais


----------



## HotSpot (20 Out 2009 às 15:11)

HotSpot disse:


> Esperem mais 15 a 30 minutos e depois quero ver esse escudo....


----------



## Levante (20 Out 2009 às 15:31)

Dourado disse:


> Boas
> Desculpem (eu disse que estava desiludido e bla bla bla) mas agora sim, está a chover a sério  há mais de 30 minutos cada vez mais forte.
> A chuva pregou-me uma partida ou eu falei cedo demais



Privilégios de quem vive a norte da serra de Montefigo 
Aqui nem chegou a chover forte, e já nem pinga


----------



## Dourado (20 Out 2009 às 15:51)

Levante disse:


> Privilégios de quem vive a norte da serra de Montefigo
> Aqui nem chegou a chover forte, e já nem pinga



Durante 1 hora choveu bastante bem. Agora acalmou mas continua a chover


----------



## Manuel Brito (20 Out 2009 às 16:00)

Vinde chuva 
Bem já vou com 1.6mm acumulados, rajada máxima do vento 64km/h e temperatura 18ºC.
Pressão 1002Hpa, humidade 95%.
Visibilidade 7km, presença de cumulonimbus e céu muito nublado.
Presentemente chuvisco.


----------



## Manuel Brito (20 Out 2009 às 16:18)

Acabou de cair durante cerca de 2mins uma valente chuvada... bem 
A média até disparou para 7mm/h 
Graças a isso já vou com 3mm e a temperatura a descer rápido para 17ºC


----------



## Kraliv (20 Out 2009 às 17:05)

Ora bem...as laranjeiras, as alfaces, os agriões etc, agradecem os 16,8mm de  
Igualmente a cisterna de armazenamento    com mais uns litros no seu interior.


Resumindo, até agora:

Precipitação acumulada: *16,8mm*
Rajada máx. : 43.9 Km/h ( 12:17)



Neste momento sigo com 18ºC ; humidade 69%; pressão 1001hPa.


----------



## Dourado (20 Out 2009 às 17:06)

Parou de chover. Acabou por ser uma boa tarde de chuva, principalmente entre as 14:40 e as 16:30.
O vento também já é muito fraco nesta altura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2009 às 17:19)

Boas, por aqui, choveu uns míseros 7 mm  A ideia que fiquei foi que o vento dava a impressão que chovia bem mais do que parecia, a chuva era miudinha mas poe vezes, engrossava. Agora só um ou outro aguaceiro e ficou muito aquém dos modelos previam, como sempre.


----------



## Vince (20 Out 2009 às 17:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, choveu uns míseros 7 mm  A ideia que fiquei foi que o vento dava a impressão que chovia bem mais do que parecia, a chuva era miudinha mas poe vezes, engrossava. Agora só um ou outro aguaceiro e ficou muito aquém dos modelos previam, como sempre.



Não acompanhei as saídas todas nos últimos dias mas há pouco estava a checkar a saída das 6z e acho que se portou bastante bem em variados locais, inclusive para aí. O GFS previa mais ou menos 8mm para Olhão nessa saída.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 17:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, choveu uns míseros 7 mm  A ideia que fiquei foi que o vento dava a impressão que chovia bem mais do que parecia, a chuva era miudinha mas poe vezes, engrossava. Agora só um ou outro aguaceiro e ficou muito aquém dos modelos previam, como sempre.



Que estranho tinha a ideia que tinha chovido mais, eu estava inclinado para aqui a 10 km a norte de Faro ter caido até ao momento uns 12 a 15 mm acumulados e isto já vai em 5 horas de chuva, mas tendo sido a maior registada entre 13h15 e 13h45 e a outra depois das 16h creio !!

é dificil sem pluviometro, nem bidão com 1 metro de comprimento e largura  !!

Mas certamente choveu bem mais do que esses 3 mm de Faro e 7 mm de Olhão, estou mesmo mais inclinado para uns 12 a 15 mm, mas isto sem chuva constante é muito dificil, porque ás vezes parecia muita mas não era assim tanta !!


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 17:40)

Vince disse:


> Não acompanhei as saídas todas nos últimos dias mas há pouco estava a checkar a saída das 6z e acho que se portou bastante bem em variados locais, inclusive para aí. O GFS previa mais ou menos 8mm para Olhão nessa saída.



Esta ultima saída das 6h dava mais ou menos 10 mm para a região do Algarve, eu tb não esperava mais do que 15 mm, e este tipo de sistema não é muito de proporcionar surpresas !!

EDIT: estive vendo as estações da EMA creio que até ás 15h ou 16h registava 7 mm em Faro, sendo mais ou menos esse valor nas restantes cidades algarvias até essa hora. Mas quando está lá 15h no gráfico quer dizer a precipitação entre as 14h e as 15h ou entre 15h e as 16h????

Bolas tinha mesmo a ideia que tinha chovido mais ... 

Seja como for hoje finalmente lembrei-me que estava no Outono e até deu gosto ver a chuva lá fora ... !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2009 às 17:53)

Vince disse:


> Não acompanhei as saídas todas nos últimos dias mas há pouco estava a checkar a saída das 6z e acho que se portou bastante bem em variados locais, inclusive para aí. O GFS previa mais ou menos 8mm para Olhão nessa saída.



Por acaso, essa está certinha, não tinha visto essa. Bom,já chove outra vez, miudinho como tem sido. Amanhã à tarde deve cair mais alguma coisinha.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 18:07)

Bom então com a chuva de hoje chegámos a uns espantosos +-10 mm este mês o que já não é nada mau ... e ainda falta 11 dias pro o final do mês !!
O problema é que a partir de agora chuva só se for no norte e centro !!
É como digo estas depressões vindas muito de Noroeste não costumam ser muito abonatórias para o Algarve, mas já deu uma boa rega 
Tenho que me ir habituando, agora no final do mês deve vir mais uma rega e mais uns 5 mm, o que  já é bom porque pelo menos rega as coisinhas !!

PS: Não estava a ironizar, estava falando a sério !!


----------



## sielwolf (20 Out 2009 às 18:22)

*Monchique 18h22m*

Temperatura: 14.8 °C 
Ponto orvalho: 12.2 °C 
Humidade: 84% 
Velocidade do vento: 3.2km/h 
Rajada de vento: 6.4km/h 
Vento: NOR-NOROESTE 
Pressão: 1003.6hPa 
*Precipitação: 29.5mm  *


----------



## Levante (20 Out 2009 às 18:23)

Estes 7mm não me espantam. Choveu durante algum tempo, mas foi sempre com muito pouca intensidade, à excepção de 2 "picos", por volta das 13h e ás 16.30h, que não duraram mais de 1-2 minutos. Este último foi particularmente forte, não se via nada na estrada. A previsão da última run antes do evento confirmou-se, apesar de ter ficado aquém daquilo que foi modelado ontem.
A maioria da chuva veio no 2º "round" da frente, com uma intensificação à medida que ia atravessando o Algarve de W-E, tanto que Huelva já passa os 20mm de precipitação. Aqui na nossa serra os valores não deve andar longe dos referidos pelo Aurélio. 
Penso que hoje não haverá mais nada de significativo, apesar do céu ainda se encontrar ameaçador (no mar está bastante carregado, é onde se encontra maior parte da actividade da frente que vai chegar á zona do Estreito. Amanha veremos o que nos reserva o pós-frontal, se alguma menina tem a decência de passar por aqui e deixar qualquer coisa 
Não foi mau de todo, apesar de insuficiente, esta frente teve alguma actividade - a destacar o vento que atingiu rajadas superiores a 60 km/h - e marca o momento de mudança de estação


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2009 às 19:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Que estranho tinha a ideia que tinha chovido mais, eu estava inclinado para aqui a 10 km a norte de Faro ter caido até ao momento uns 12 a 15 mm acumulados e isto já vai em 5 horas de chuva, mas tendo sido a maior registada entre 13h15 e 13h45 e a outra depois das 16h creio !!
> 
> é dificil sem pluviometro, nem bidão com 1 metro de comprimento e largura  !!
> 
> Mas certamente choveu bem mais do que esses 3 mm de Faro e 7 mm de Olhão, estou mesmo mais inclinado para uns 12 a 15 mm, mas isto sem chuva constante é muito dificil, porque ás vezes parecia muita mas não era assim tanta !!



Há uma estação da Davis localizada em São Brás de Alportel.
Essa estação leva 18,8mm acumulados desde as 0h de hoje.

Já agora, a lista da precipitação das estações on-line do Algarve.
Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h:

29,5mm - Monchique
18,8mm - São Brás de Alportel
16,5mm - Almancil
12,4mm - Sítio das Fontes, Lagoa
9,4mm - Albufeira
7,5mm - Tavira
4,0mm - Faro, Posto Turismo

No Alto Alentejo, a estação de Nisa acumulou 19,5mm e a estação do Kraliv, no Redondo, acumulou 16,8mm.
No Baixo Alentejo, a estação de Odemira acumulou 25,4mm.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 19:17)

num balanço quase final há a assinalar o seguinte em relação ao Algarve:
1) Na faixa litoral algarvia excepto sagres que registou somente cerca de 2 mm, toda a restante onde visualizei os valores de precipitação totais são cerca de 10 mm de precipitação, numa faixa litoral desde Portimão até Castro Marim !!
2) No interior nomeadamenete Aljezur, serra Monchique e serra do caldeirão os valores deverão estar dentro dos dos 20 a 25 mm, o que mostra que como habitual neste tipo de sistemas frontais a serra algarvia serve como barreira, em relação ao litoral algarvio. ATENÇÂO: não sou eu que digo, foi demonstrado num estudo feito recentemente .... 

Em conclusão: os modelos acertaram inteiramente !!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2009 às 19:38)

Bem, agora que a chuva já passou, fica aqui o resumo do dia:

Acumulado no Sitio das Fontes: 12,4mm
Acumulado na cidade de Lagoa: 10,5mm

Total acumulado em Outubro (até agora) no Sitio das Fontes: 53,8mm
Total acumulado em Outubro (até agora) na cidade de Lagoa: 31,7mm

Por agora sigo com 16,7ºC e 1003,5hPa.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Out 2009 às 20:09)

por aqui continua o céu muito nublado e vento fraco.. 

ver se surge algum aguaceiro


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2009 às 00:04)

Resumo do dia: Dia de céu nublado. Aguaceiros. Vento forte na passagem da frente.

Máxima: 20.8ºC
mínima: 14.1ºC

Precipitação: 7 mm


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2009 às 00:13)

Boa noite. 

Pelo que estive a ver no site do INM em Castro Marim junto à Ponte Internacional deverá ter chovido uns 14 mm. Nada mau, se pensarmos que o vale do Guadiana e o sapal adjacente são as zonas mais secas do sotavento algarvio. Contudo, dadas algumas previsões que apontavam para 15 a 20 mm no sotavento, as coisas correram mal. Em Faro, no aeroporto, terá rondado os 10 mm. Pelo que vi aqui, em Olhão ficou-se apenas por 7 mm. Outubro é mês mas chover num dia 20 ou 30 mm, não isto... 

Tendo em conta o que se prevê para amanhã e sexta-feira, aguaceiros com vento de noroeste, pouco choverá no sotavento. A chuva ficará toda retida na serra do Caldeirão, e ao barrocal e ao litoral apenas chegarão uns míseros restos. 

Assim, a não ser que nos últimos dias do mês caia um dilúvio à «moda antiga», o mês terminará como muito seco e bem abaixo do que é normal para época... nada a que já não estejamos habituados desde 2004.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2009 às 09:44)

Este mês já não terá muito mais chuva, talvez uns 5 mm ainda hoje chegando porventura o litoral algarvio até aos 20 mm de precipitação este mês que será para variar extremamente seco por estas bandas !!
No dia em que haja uma depressão a Oeste de Portugal ou Sudoeste ai sim, poderá chover. Mas sobre isso não vale a pena choramingar, pois é o clima que temos !!

Em relação ao tempo actual:
Ceu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste e nada de chuva por enquanto !!


----------



## Brunomc (21 Out 2009 às 16:23)

tarde de aguaceiros fracos a moderados..o vento sopra fraco mas por vezes chega a estar moderado com a passagem dos aguaceiros..neste momento ceu muito nublado e vento fraco...tenho 16.0¤C


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2009 às 19:03)

Por aqui, caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 1 mm.


----------



## CMPunk (21 Out 2009 às 19:15)

Boas pessoal!

Ainda vou bater a tua precipitação Algarvio 

*Dados da Estação de Turismo de Faro:*

Chuva Fraca - Muito Nublado  - Base nuvens 1066 metros
Temperatura do ar: 17.6°C
Humidade actual: 89%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1005.7 Milibares
Vento: 28.8 Km/H
Precipitação hoje - 1.0 mm
Precipitação Outubro - 6.6 mm


----------



## Levante (21 Out 2009 às 22:15)

O pós frontal até está a ser animado (qualquer coisa serve dados os baixos padrões ) !
Então por cá já passaram 3 aguaceiros, muito breves (não mais de 2-3 minutos cada). O primeiro ao fim da tarde como referiu o vizinho algarvio, o segundo às 20.30h e há pouco perto das 22h, este ultimo bastante intenso. São muito breves, o pico de chuva dura no máximo 1 minuto, mas é melhor que nada. "Já" devemos ir com uns 5mm acumulados penso eu.
O vento tem estado moderado todo o dia com rajadas mais fortes nos períodos de chuva, a temperatura 20ºC e hoje não passou dos 21ºC, talvez a mais baixa desde Maio 
Vamos ver o que reserva o resto da noite, até pode ser animada. O pico do vento está previsto para a madrugada


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2009 às 22:20)

Levante disse:


> O pós frontal até está a ser animado (qualquer coisa serve dados os baixos padrões ) !
> Então por cá já passaram 3 aguaceiros, muito breves (não mais de 2-3 minutos cada). O primeiro ao fim da tarde como referiu o vizinho algarvio, o segundo às 20.30h e há pouco perto das 22h, este ultimo bastante intenso. São muito breves, o pico de chuva dura no máximo 1 minuto, mas é melhor que nada. "Já" devemos ir com uns 5mm acumulados penso eu.
> O vento tem estado moderado todo o dia com rajadas mais fortes nos períodos de chuva, a temperatura 20ºC e hoje não passou dos 21ºC, talvez a mais baixa desde Maio
> Vamos ver o que reserva o resto da noite, até pode ser animada. O pico do vento está previsto para a madrugada



Este último se durasse 30 minutos colocava Olhão a boiar, mas só caiu mais 1 mm, é que não dura mais de 1 minuto mas quem anda na rua desprevenido fica todo encharcadinho. No total levo 2 mm.


----------



## Levante (21 Out 2009 às 23:02)

2mm  fui optimista demais... 
Mas é como é, 1 minuto de chuva nao dá pra mais.
Como dizes algarvio, se chovesse a sério eu queria ver... ontem vi uma sarjeta a verter bastante água, e certamente nao era a única...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Out 2009 às 23:20)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,1 ºC (11h48)
Temperatura mínima = 11,6 ºC (00h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa

*Chuva e algum vento moderado nas últimas horas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = *11,6 ºC* (dia 21).


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2009 às 23:42)

Boa noite,

Por aqui cairam mais 2 mm hoje!
Neste momento o vento faz-se sentir com algumas rajadas mais fortes, mas para já está com velocidades entre os 20 e os 30 km/hora.

Vamos ver o que nos aguarda a madrugada!


----------



## trepkos (22 Out 2009 às 00:53)

Ah! Abençoado IM que não emite alertas para o distrito de Évora e está tudo a voar... Está uma verdadeira noite de inverno, vento moderado a forte com rajadas, muitos ramos de árvores no chão, chuva moderada batida a vento com alguns picos, resumindo está uma noite como há muito não estava.


----------



## YuRiSsS (22 Out 2009 às 01:06)

trepkos disse:


> Ah! Abençoado IM que não emite alertas para o distrito de Évora e está tudo a voar... Está uma verdadeira noite de inverno, vento moderado a forte com rajadas, muitos ramos de árvores no chão, chuva moderada batida a vento com alguns picos, resumindo está uma noite como há muito não estava.



Subscrevo, nem sei como não emitiu um alerta amarelo... Ainda apouco fiz o caminho Évora  Montemor e apanhei bastante chuva e vento muito forte pelo caminho....


----------



## trepkos (22 Out 2009 às 01:14)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Subscrevo, nem sei como não emitiu um alerta amarelo... Ainda apouco fiz o caminho Évora  Montemor e apanhei bastante chuva e vento muito forte pelo caminho....



Aqui entre nós que ninguém nos ouve, o IM acha que o mau tempo vai contornar Évora e Santarém.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2009 às 01:29)

trepkos disse:


> Aqui entre nós que ninguém nos ouve, o IM acha que o mau tempo vai contornar Évora e Santarém.



Há de facto muito vento em Évora.
Vento médio de 40,7km/h é vento bastante forte.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Out 2009 às 01:39)

Estremoz: Aguaceiro moderado neste momento, com muito vento. A pressão atmosférica baixou para 1001 hPa ...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Out 2009 às 03:21)

Estremoz: Última hora e meia de vento muito forte, com rajadas ... A pressão atmosférica desceu até aos 1000 hPa; neste momento 1001 hPa.






copyright © 2009 IM

Alinhamento oeste/leste quase perfeito das formações sobre o Alentejo, devido ao efeito do forte vento que se tem feito sentir.


----------



## trepkos (22 Out 2009 às 09:58)

Por volta das 2 da manhã o tempo acalmou, mas teve muita chuva e muito vento, agora o sol já brilha e está uma ligeira brisa, vêm ai mais uns dias de Verão esperemos é que não dure muito tempo.


----------



## Kraliv (22 Out 2009 às 10:06)

Boas,


A noite foi de vento muito forte, com rajadas e alguns períodos de precipitação intensa.

Rajada máxima *54.0 Km/h* ( 03:16) e *7.40 mm *acumulado desde as 00.00h

Este evento terá dado cerca de *24mm*


Acumulado mensal: *61.30 mm* , nada mau para os tempos que correm 


Temperatura actual 15,3ºC ; pressão atmosférica subindo (1011hPa)


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2009 às 10:12)

Bom dia,

Esta noite rendeu pouco em termos de precipitação, com 0,6mm acumulados.
O vento é que soprou forte, tive a rajada máxima mais alta do mês, com 53,1km/hora! 

Por agora sigo com 21,2ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e 1011,6hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2009 às 11:24)

Bom dia. Por aqui, madrugada de vento e nada mais. Este evento deixou uns míseros 9 mm, e até ao fim do mês duvido que chova alguma coisa. Por isso, acabar o mês de Outubro com cerca de 11 mm é bom demais, deve ser a média para este mês ainda pior que o ano passado.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2009 às 11:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom dia. Por aqui, madrugada de vento e nada mais. Este evento deixou uns míseros 9 mm, e até ao fim do mês duvido que chova alguma coisa. Por isso, acabar o mês de Outubro com cerca de 11 mm é bom demais, deve ser a média para este mês ainda pior que o ano passado.



Oi algarvio1980! 
Bom, isto tem havido uma grande diferença entre o Barlavento e o Sotavento! De facto, vocês por ai estão bem mais secos que aqui!!
Os meus 56,4mm acumulados este mês contrastam bem com os teu 9mm!
Grande diferença mesmo entre o barlavento e o sotavanto!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2009 às 11:46)

ecobcg disse:


> Oi algarvio1980!
> Bom, isto tem havido uma grande diferença entre o Barlavento e o Sotavento! De facto, vocês por ai estão bem mais secos que aqui!!
> Os meus 56,4mm acumulados este mês contrastam bem com os teu 9mm!
> Grande diferença mesmo entre o barlavento e o sotavanto!!



O Barlavento tem precipitação na média para este mês, enquanto o Sotavento tem um mês seco a extremamente seco. Até parece que existe uma barreira em Faro, de Faro para oeste boa rega este mês, de Faro a VRSA uma miséria a rondar os 10 a 20 mm. E agora sabe-se lá quando vai voltar a chover pelo menos até dia 29 de Outubro nada de novo.


----------



## Levante (22 Out 2009 às 13:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Barlavento tem precipitação na média para este mês, enquanto o Sotavento tem um mês seco a extremamente seco. Até parece que existe uma barreira em Faro, de Faro para oeste boa rega este mês, de Faro a VRSA uma miséria a rondar os 10 a 20 mm. E agora sabe-se lá quando vai voltar a chover pelo menos até dia 29 de Outubro nada de novo.



É de facto lamentável.
Quando somos pessimistas (ou será realistas?) cáiem-nos todos em cima, quando se fala em "escudo" aqui na zona ninguém nos leva a sério. E ainda há uns dias se falava em democratização...
Acho que este fenómeno (apesar de bemvindo e de ser melhor que nada) foi prova mais que concreta que o nosso "desespero" é fundamentado, e que a situação é séria. Só não é mais séria porque no interior tem chovido e é lá que estão as barragens e é de lá que vem o abastecimento de água. Mas tenho pena dos pequenos agricultores aqui do litoral 
Acredito que esta tendência se inverta. Mas sistemas frontais, como eu já havia dito, é para esquecer aqui. Com este tipo de depressões, ou elas se localizam mais a sul (W da Galiza / Golfo da Biscaia) e podem dar uma ciclogénese explosiva, ou então não cairá nada de jeito. A esperança reside, claro está, nas gotas frias. Mas a gota fria tarda em aparecer


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2009 às 14:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Barlavento tem precipitação na média para este mês, enquanto o Sotavento tem um mês seco a extremamente seco. Até parece que existe uma barreira em Faro, de Faro para oeste boa rega este mês, de Faro a VRSA uma miséria a rondar os 10 a 20 mm. E agora sabe-se lá quando vai voltar a chover pelo menos até dia 29 de Outubro nada de novo.



Desculpa mas não é verdade no sitio em que o ECOBCG está pode ter caido mas isso é apenas uma muito pequena faixa prai de 30 km no máximo, porque depois por exemplo Lagos e Sagres estão com valores algo identicos aos nossos !!!
O que caiu foi devido áquela muito pequena faixa de células que vimos noutro dia e que afectou somente Lagoa e Portimão !!


----------



## meteo (22 Out 2009 às 15:21)

Aurélio disse:


> Desculpa mas não é verdade no sitio em que o ECOBCG está pode ter caido mas isso é apenas uma muito pequena faixa prai de 30 km no máximo, porque depois por exemplo Lagos e Sagres estão com valores algo identicos aos nossos !!!
> O que caiu foi devido áquela muito pequena faixa de células que vimos noutro dia e que afectou somente Lagoa e Portimão !!



Pois.Era isso que eu ia dizer.EM Sagres é que parece haver mesmo um escudo anti-precipitação. Este Verão se não me engano em Sagres não chegou a 1 mm  E em dias de muita chuva,as nuvens fintam Sagres,talvez fugindo do vento que lá se costuma fazer sentir 
Não me admirava nada que nestes dias aquela zona de Sagres tenha tido ainda menos precipitação que Olhão ou Faro.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2009 às 17:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Desculpa mas não é verdade no sitio em que o ECOBCG está pode ter caido mas isso é apenas uma muito pequena faixa prai de 30 km no máximo, porque depois por exemplo Lagos e Sagres estão com valores algo identicos aos nossos !!!
> O que caiu foi devido áquela muito pequena faixa de células que vimos noutro dia e que afectou somente Lagoa e Portimão !!



De referir que Almancil vai com 36,3mm acumulados este mês, e Albufeira 44,2mm.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2009 às 17:34)

Boas pessoal sou novo por aqui ...espero que não me atirem pedras

A minha perspectiva também é de que todo o algarve está numa situação de seca, essa faixa dos 50 e tal mm é muito estrita e há de haver locais na serra até com mais, seja como for aqui por loulé (aclamado penico do algrave) a precipitação deste mês há de estar pelos 20mm ou nem tanto, uma miséria portanto.
Aguardam-se melhores dias...viva o sol por pelo menos mais uma semana, aguardamos pelo menos minimas mais fresquinhas!!!


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2009 às 17:40)

AnDré disse:


> De referir que Almancil vai com 36,3mm acumulados este mês, e Albufeira 44,2mm.



De onde vem essa informação sobre Almancil? Essa informação parece me estranha... tenho casa la perto e a chuva deste mes ainda nem deu pra lavrar a terra de jeito se é que me entendem.
30 e tal mm de chuva já dão uma boa rega e isso é coisa que não aconteceu por lá!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2009 às 20:24)

trovoadas disse:


> De onde vem essa informação sobre Almancil? Essa informação parece me estranha... tenho casa la perto e a chuva deste mes ainda nem deu pra lavrar a terra de jeito se é que me entendem.
> 30 e tal mm de chuva já dão uma boa rega e isso é coisa que não aconteceu por lá!



A estações dão valores relativos aos locais onde são instaladas. Podes não ter tido esse valor no local da tua casa, mas no local da estação ele foi registado. Neste tipo de eventos podem cair 20 mm em apenas um dia num local e outro local apenas acumular 5 mm. É perfeitamente normal que tal aconteça. Depende de inúmeros factores como a orografia, exposição local, velocidade do vento e direcção locais ou simplesmente o local de descarga de determinado conjunto de nuvens, que podem chegar a outros locais já sem provocarem queda de precipitação, isto em poucos km de distância, pois a precipitação pode ser localmente forte ou não.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2009 às 20:34)

trovoadas disse:


> De onde vem essa informação sobre Almancil? Essa informação parece me estranha... tenho casa la perto e a chuva deste mes ainda nem deu pra lavrar a terra de jeito se é que me entendem.
> 30 e tal mm de chuva já dão uma boa rega e isso é coisa que não aconteceu por lá!



Tens aqui a estação em que o André baseou-se http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IALGARVE2. 

Só fui até Portimão, não cheguei a Sagres. 

Boas, por aqui, depois de uma noite ventosa, o dia teve com céu pouco nublado por vezes mais nublado.

Máxima: 24.0ºC
mínima: 15.8ºC


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2009 às 20:54)

Só esclarecer uma coisa .... 
provalvelmente usam para verificar a média o normal climatológico de cada cidade algarvia, aquelas que estão no IM ... mas há que referir que o IM tem na sua ficha climatológica Faro com cerca de 60 mm (normal 61-90) e V.R.S.A com cerca de 46,8 mm de precipitação não podendo de forma nenhuma ser utilizado para as restantes cidades, e muito menos para a Serra. Porque por exemplo em São Brás a média é de 873 mm  (o valor está no site do INAG para 40/41 a 97/98) e Alb. Bravura tem 700 anuais.

Em termos mensais deste mês Alb. Bravura tem de média 74 mm e São Brás Alportel tem 87 mm no mesmo intervalo de anos.
Por isso não se pode pensar na média deste mês PARA TODO ALGARVE como os 46 mm ou os 60 mm !!


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2009 às 21:03)

Alguém tem dados concretos sobre a precipitação de Faro este mês? Para efeitos de comparação com Almancil


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2009 às 21:10)

trovoadas disse:


> Alguém tem dados concretos sobre a precipitação de Faro este mês? Para efeitos de comparação com Almancil



O Manuel Brito registou 6mm, mas acho que o IM desde o dia 12 registou 13 mm !!

Como vejo o histórico?????? Alguém me diz ... o acesso ao  histórico está bloqueado !!

EDIT: Já descobri .. sou mesmo dah ás vezes não sabia era bastava um registo e não tinha que pagar nada ....
O IM diz que em Faro cairam 15 mm até ao momento desde 01 Outubro 

Porto: +-87 mm
Lisboa: +-53 mm;
Sagres: +-6,5 mm;
Alcoutim: +-12,5 mm;
Castro Marim: +-17,5 mm;
Aljezur: +-56 mm (Efeito altitude)
Castro Verde (N. Corvo): +-65 mm


----------



## Gerofil (22 Out 2009 às 23:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,4 ºC (16h17)
Temperatura mínima = 13,0 ºC (08h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Enorme subida da pressão atmosférica ao longo do dia, que passou de 1000 hPa para 1017 hPa.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 11,6 ºC (dia 21).


----------



## Dourado (23 Out 2009 às 00:24)

Boa noite. Resumindo o dia aqui em S.Brás, tivemos alguns aguaceiros principalmente de madrugada e manhã que juntos nos deixaram 6.4 mm de precipitação de acordo com a estação ( http://algarveliving.com.sapo.pt/ ).

Estou com 14º neste momento e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2009 às 01:26)

trovoadas disse:


> De onde vem essa informação sobre Almancil? Essa informação parece me estranha... tenho casa la perto e a chuva deste mes ainda nem deu pra lavrar a terra de jeito se é que me entendem.
> 30 e tal mm de chuva já dão uma boa rega e isso é coisa que não aconteceu por lá!



Apesar do algarvio1980 já ter dado o link da estação de Almancil no WU, deixo também este:
http://www.almancil-weather.com/
É a página da estação, com dados pormenorizados e com webcam.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2009 às 13:08)

Aurélio disse:


> É ele ... o monstro que nos vai presentar com o Verão de S. Martinho antecipado
> Aí vem alguns dias de calor, e quem sabe com muita castanha, aguardente e Água-Pé !!
> Altamente, porque normalmente os S. Martinho antecipado trazem excelentes invernos



Com este calor, apetece mesmo castanhas assadas e aguardente Aurélio. Apetece é ir para a praia apanhar sol, e beber uma boa e fresquinha cervejola, com o calorzinho, e ver as meninas a passear na praia. É este ano que o pessoal vai todo passar o Natal na praia.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2009 às 15:33)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui está uma bela tarde de sol, vento fraco e temperatura muito agradável. Sigo neste momento com 23,0ºC, 1021,5hPa e vento fraco, com uma velocidade média na ordem dos 12,7km/hora.

Venham de lá as castanhas, que eu como-as numa esplanada a apanhar com este sol!


----------



## trovoadas (23 Out 2009 às 19:37)

Castanhas ainda não lhe senti o sabor este ano agora a aguardente já malhei nela esta tarde numa esplanada à beira serra com um presuntinho e azeitoninha.... 
excelente tarde de Outono por estes Algarves com a temperatura a atingir 24ºc registado no termómetro do carro. 
Algarve melhor terra do mundo!!!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2009 às 22:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,4 ºC (16h01)
Temperatura mínima = 11,2 ºC (06h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = *11,2 ºC* (dia 23).


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2009 às 23:25)

*ONTEM NO PÚBLICO: Vento forte provoca queda de duas dezenas de árvores no Alentejo*

O vento forte registado esta madrugada no Alentejo provocou a queda de duas dezenas árvores, sobretudo no distrito de Portalegre, onde também caíram cabos eléctricos sem causar vítimas ou danos materiais.
O maior número de árvores caídas, num total de 13, registou-se na zona de Portalegre, nomeadamente na capital de distrito e nos concelhos de Castelo de Vide, Ponte de Sor, Elvas, Nisa, Fronteira e Marvão. O mau tempo provocou também uma queda de cabos eléctricos em Nisa, sem causar vítimas ou danos materiais, segundo fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações e Socorro de Portalegre. 
No distrito de Évora, caíram cinco árvores junto de estradas e nos concelhos de Vendas Novas, Évora, Redondo e Arraiolos, segundo o CDOS. Mais a Sul, no distrito de Beja, os bombeiros registaram a queda de duas árvores, uma em Beja e outra em Almodôvar.

PÚBLICO



Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: Última hora e meia de vento muito forte, com rajadas ... A pressão atmosférica desceu até aos 1000 hPa; neste momento 1001 hPa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2009 às 12:38)

Boas, dia de calor e sol, como muitos adoram, sigo com 25.4ºC. Viva o Verão. Viva a praia. Viva o deserto e os camelos.. Pelo menos até dia 9 de Novembro, calor, sol e praia. Este ano nem 100 mm vou ter acumulados. Porreiro pá!!


----------



## Sueste (24 Out 2009 às 17:16)

Boa tarde,

O regresso do tempo com cheirinho a verão chegou...já estou como o vizinho "algarvio1980", com este andar vamos passar o Natal na praia 


*Temp. Max. *27.4ºC

*Temp. Min.* 16.1ºC

*Temp. Actual* 23.8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2009 às 21:33)

Boa noite,

Por aqui esteve um verdadeiro dia de Verão. A máxima foi de 28,1ºC e o vento esteve muito fraco.

Sigo neste momento com 17,2ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2009 às 21:34)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas e calor. 

Máxima: 26.8ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC

Em Tavira a máxima foi de 29.8ºC.

Em pleno final de Outubro cerca de 30ºC, tenho 29 anos e não lembro-me de tanto calor como foi hoje.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Out 2009 às 21:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,8 ºC (15h30)
Temperatura mínima = 15,0 ºC (04h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*É favor atrasar o relógio 60 minutos esta noite.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 11,2 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (25 Out 2009 às 18:27)

Olá amigos de Portugal:

Muito calor, para final de Outubro,
hoje en Huelva 29º de maxima, de noite
as temperaturas son altas 15º de minima.

Abaixo en firma, podem ver mi blog, mais
informacion www.meteohuelva.blogspot.com

Obrigado, ate logo


----------



## ecobcg (25 Out 2009 às 20:55)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de céu praticamente limpo, com o sol brilhar e a aquecer. Fui dar uma volta à praia, e vi muita gente a tomar banho e a apanhar sol. O mar nem se mexia, estava bem convidativo! Foi um dia bem agradável!
A máxima de hoje foi de 28,9ºC. O vento tem sido praticamente nulo.

Por agora sigo com 17,3ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2009 às 21:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 15.0ºC
actual: 18.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Out 2009 às 22:31)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,4 ºC (11h57)
Temperatura mínima = 14,4 ºC (07h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 11,2 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## Brunomc (25 Out 2009 às 23:37)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco / nulo

> 18.0ºC


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2009 às 13:38)

Bom dia algarvios !!
Ceu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura de Verão !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2009 às 15:13)

Estão uns amenos 25ºC. Já agora visitem o meu blog que hoje completa 2 anos de vida e que mereceu destaque na página principal do sapo em http://www.sapo.pt na parte comunidade ou então em http://blogs.sapo.pt


----------



## Sueste (26 Out 2009 às 18:22)

Olá boa tarde....ups....boa noite 


Por cá mais um dia primaveril da estação do Outono.....

*Temp. Máx.* 25.2ºC
*Temp. Min.* 17.2ºC
*Temp. Actual *19.7ºC


Já agora pergunto, geralmente quando vem a primeira vaga de frio? Há alguma em vista?

É que o calor já farta e estamos a finalizar o Outubro. 
Se ao menos chovesse


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2009 às 18:25)

Sueste disse:


> Olá boa tarde....ups....boa noite
> 
> 
> Por cá mais um dia primaveril da estação do Outono.....
> ...



Boa noite, hoje tive cerca de 25º que deram para transpirar mesmo de blusa curta !!
Sueste informações sobre primeira vaga de frio, tens o tópico do seguimento e modelos, mas digo-te já que existe nada disso previsto !!


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2009 às 18:27)

Sueste disse:


> Olá boa tarde....ups....boa noite
> 
> 
> Por cá mais um dia primaveril da estação do Outono.....
> ...



A única coisa que está em vista é uma subida da temperatura para o final da semana e fim de semana  com temperaturas nalguns pontos acima dos 30ºC...mais frio talvez e repito talvez a começar entre o dia 5 e dia 10 de Novembro


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2009 às 19:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo ou pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 26.3ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2009 às 19:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,6 ºC (14h58)
Temperatura mínima = 16,2 ºC (06h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 11,2 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## Brunomc (26 Out 2009 às 23:34)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 18.0ºC


----------



## Aurélio (27 Out 2009 às 10:13)

Bom dia !!

Por aqui mais um dia de céu limpo, com vento moderado de leste e temperatura na ordem dos 22º !!


----------



## Levante (27 Out 2009 às 10:30)

Como previsto a semana passada, o vento moderado de levante entrou hoje. Logo pela manha, 24ºC, vento E a 33 km/h, 53%.
Ainda se vive o verão por aqui, no domingo deu direito a um belo mergulho!  E já apanhei o mar bem mais frio em pleno verão


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2009 às 23:15)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 25.7ºC
mínima: 16.4ºC
actual: 20.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2009 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,7 ºC (14h07)
Temperatura mínima = 16,5 ºC (05h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 11,2 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2009 às 09:43)

com o sueste, aljezur, sagres e faro-aeroporto nao baixaram dos 19º desde as 00h....


----------



## Levante (28 Out 2009 às 13:03)

É verdade, em condições de levante moderado durante a noite acontece sempre isto às mínimas  Aliás a semana passada mencionei que as mínimas poderiam chegar aos 19ºC 
Por agora, mais do mesmo, sol com nuvens altas, mas hoje aparecem nuvens baixas na serra. Isto é o resultado da passagem da massa de ar tropical marítimo vindo das Canárias. Esta mesma situação, dado o calor acumulado e um CAPE a variar entre -1 e -2 na costa algarvia, pode resultar na formação de alguma célula. O gfs antecipou esta situação, e no sat24 é visível conveccção a SSW do algarve.  Uma surpresa vinha a calhar para lavar a poeira 
24ºC, 73% de humidade, vento E 24 km/h


----------



## Levante (28 Out 2009 às 18:29)

Confirma-se o previsto! Chuva e trovoada em Chiclana e Conil de la frontera (localidades a sul de Cadiz) na sequência de uma célula que se formou na zona, proveniente da massa de ar marítimo tropical que referi no post anterior. Por aqui nada, apenas Ac perto da costa ao final da tarde...


----------



## Brunomc (28 Out 2009 às 23:13)

Boa Noite...aqui por Vendas Novas estao 19.0¤C e vento fraco..ha tambem neblina em formacao em alguns sitios da cidade..


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2009 às 23:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,3 ºC (13h42)
Temperatura mínima = 17,9 ºC (07h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 11,2 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## Levante (29 Out 2009 às 10:00)

Ou muito me engano ou Faro-aeroporto teve a mínima mais alta da Península Ibérica com 19,5ºC, noites praticamente tropicais quase em Novembro 
De momento, céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas (situação típica após vários dias de levante), 23ºC, 83% de humidade e venteo ESE 17 km/h


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2009 às 18:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,4 ºC (14h19)
Temperatura mínima = 16,2 ºC (06h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 11,2 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2009 às 19:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado.

Máxima: 24.0ºC
mínima: 17.6ºC


----------



## Brunomc (29 Out 2009 às 23:41)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco

> 16.5ºC


----------



## YuRiSsS (30 Out 2009 às 01:30)

@Montemor-o-Novo

Desde a 00.30 +/- que se tem vindo a instalar um nevoeiro baixo por aqui... Bonito de se ver até


----------



## Kraliv (30 Out 2009 às 10:17)

Boas,



Finalmente fim-de-semana 


Semana, quanto a mim, sem grande importância , apenas a destacar a alta humidade que se tem feito sentir pela madrugada e manhã.

A mínima registada hoje 16,1ºC (03.28h)


Dados actuias: Temp 21ºC; Humid 69%; Pressão 1023hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (30 Out 2009 às 14:45)

Olá amigos de portugal

Em Huelva temperaturas muito altas,
as maximas chegam ate 30º os ultimos dias.

Estamos à espera da baixada da proxima semana, 
por que neste mês de Outubro é aburrido, e pode trazer algun record.


Ate logo


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2009 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e parece que estou numa sauna. está uma temperatura e uma humidade que até parece que estou em pleno Brasil.

Máxima: 25.3ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC
actual: 22.0ºC


----------



## YuRiSsS (31 Out 2009 às 01:56)

YuRiSsS disse:


> @Montemor-o-Novo
> 
> Desde a 00.30 +/- que se tem vindo a instalar um nevoeiro baixo por aqui... Bonito de se ver até



Tal como ontem, hoje também se está a instalar um nevoeiro por aqui, mas hoje, ao contrário de ontem, o nevoeiro é bem mais alto...


----------



## Levante (31 Out 2009 às 15:05)

Outubro acaba em beleza aqui no sotavento algarvio.
Tavira supreende com mínima de 19,8ºC e máxima de 30,4ºC! 
Por aqui 25º com 70% de humidade e vento muito fraco de SW o que dá uma sensação de calor "summer-like"
Hoje em pleno Atlântico, 1km a sul da Ilha da Armona, às 9h o calor já apertava, nem fazia bafo de vento.  E a água, mais cristalina que no verão (típico), óptima, 21ºC! 
São os relatos do fim do verão por terras do sul


----------



## Sueste (31 Out 2009 às 16:22)

Boa tarde malta,

É verdade vizinho "Levante", hoje mais um dia de calor, mas parece-me que hoje é a despedida do verão. 

Tive uma máxima de 28.4ºC e uma minima de 18.2ºC.

Sigo neste momento 24.4ºC com 64% de humidade.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (31 Out 2009 às 16:42)

De facto não entendo como é possível em pleno finais de Outubro as temperaturas continuarem a ser tão elevadas por aí e pior... sem chuva??!!! Daqui a uns aninhos Portugal continental irá ser pior que o Equador... temperaturas altas todo o ano, mas com a agravante de vocês aí não terem chuva, ao contrário do Equador que tem chuva o ano inteiro.

Parece que de há anos para cá o território português serviu de morada por excelência à presença infinita de Anticiclones sem fim à vista. A que se deve essa alteração climática alguém sabe me explicar??? Eu gosto de sol mas também o que é demais enjoa...

Se eu mandasse no tempo já teria mandado para aí a chuva e a instabilidade que tem assolado os Açores há semanas!

De facto não é normal MESMO! O clima parece que anda louco. Já não existem estações definidas...

Amanhã já é 1 de Novembro mas pelos vistos parece que o verão persiste em não sair do território português...

Alguém sabe para quando uma mudança definitiva?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2009 às 18:30)

Boas...

Max: 30.8ºC... dia com algumas nuvens altas como nos outros dias ... e mais do mesmo! 28.1ºC neste momento! fim de tarde como ultimamente se verifca, tropical!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2009 às 18:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e muito calor como um dia de Agosto se tratasse.

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 15.6ºC
actual: 21.0ºC

Em Tavira a máxima foi de 30.4ºC, a mínima foi quase tropical por 0.2ºC é que não foi, isto a 31 de Outubro e não no final de Agosto.


----------



## belem (1 Nov 2009 às 00:27)

Só nestes  dias ( faltam mais dados de fases anteriores e posteriores do mês):

Serpa
26/10- 30,6ºc
27/10- 30,3ºc

Aljustrel
26/10- 32,2ºc

Moura
26/10-30,9ºc
27/10-30,6ºc

Ferreira do Alentejo
26/10- 30,8ºc

Roxo
26/10- 32,2ºc

Alvalade do Sado
26/10- 31,1ºc

Castro Verde
26/10 – 30,4ºc

E muitos dias acima de 25ºc.

http://www.cotr.pt/default.asp

 Em zonas mais quentes, como em algumas partes da Bacia do Guadiana ou do Tejo, deve ter feito uma boa série de dias quentes, já praticamente a entrar em Novembro.


----------

